# Crashed into for the second time :@:@:@ stupid b******!



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Someone has maliciously poured paint stripper onto my bonnet wipers scuttle panel and head light which is unrepairable as the Acid has penetrated and cracked the lens [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Bad times, very sorry to hear. Insurance claim perhaps?


----------



## Mutant (Dec 29, 2011)

Not good, i dont think these people realise the expensive and hassle to get that repaired will cost, actually makes you proper angry. :x


----------



## mk1quatro (Feb 25, 2012)

WA**kers.
People like that r wimps!
If someones got issues with u they should av it out face 2 faceid
Someone did that 2 mine id hunt them down.
Hope u get it sorted


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

That is so tragic. 

I guess the folk that do this apart from having no respect for property are just jealous, non achieving, low life and can only express themselves by violence and destruction. They are going nowhere with nothing mate, you have something they wanted and are you proud of remember that.

Hope you get sorted and get your baby back to health soon.

Brian


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bast%#ds why would someone want to do that


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Omg that's awful...what's wrong with people nowadays !!!!

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

*For some crimes we should bring back the death penalty!*

So sad for you. I agree with all the above! I hope the insurance sorts it and make sure you get a decent repairer. You don't have to accept the one the insurance company provides.


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Really gutting isnt it.

Ive had a few cars keyed up in my time but not too upsetting for me because I own a bodyshop.

Must admit though, that I have done a few TTs over the last few months that have either been keyed or paint stripped. Unfortunately seems to be a popular car for those going ons.

Hopefully your excess isnt too high.

A thing to bear in mind is that if you do go through insurance, you have the right to choose your repairer, so dont let the insurance tell you where to take it. You also only need to provide one estimate to the insurer. This is your legal right!!

Insurance will normally send you to the place where they get the workk done cheaper and not always better.


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

That is well bad,
sorry to hear that m8


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

That's a bawache, sorry to hear that. 
Mines on a public road and I fear for it every Friday and Saturday night when the drunks are about. 
Vincent Vega is right "you just don't f**k with another mans automobile".
Hope it's fixed soon.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you all for your messages.
Too many low life people out there in this world, you want me come and get me you tramp, leave my baby alone!

I could k*** someone right now [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] 
Camera's are going up very soon and the next hand that maliciously touches my TT is a D**D one if I get my hands on them!.

Insurance: Excess is £500 combined with the Compulsary and voluntary! ridiculous price although my anual premium is £347.00 
Not sure what to do as I didnt see it on the way to work as it was wet and I couldn't see anything until I got to work and got out which was when I saw the paint had peeled off   

Going to my local bodyshop to see what he thinks as I'm certain it's going to be a lot cheaper than paying yee old excess to the greed bags!.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> *For some crimes we should bring back the death penalty!*
> 
> So sad for you. I agree with all the above! I hope the insurance sorts it and make sure you get a decent repairer. You don't have to accept the one the insurance company provides.


I second the bold text but not for a car


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

What is wrong with people?????

Jeez, im sorry to see that.
Start by narrowing down anyone who has a gripe with you but to be honest, the way people are these days it could have just been some random act of destruction by some under achieving jealous arse wipe that sees something nice and assumes the right to damage it in the name of their f**ked up opinion on who is allowed to have what.....

Cameras are a good idea, but thats only any good when parked at home.
The world is one messed up place.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

That looks like a planned act you have to go out with the stripper, we're any other cars done at the same time ?


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Any cameras in the street or nearby, they would have had to carry the stuff, scum... Wash it dry it, Go to halfords buy a can of black and locally spray over the damage, just to prevent it rusting until the garage can sort it. report it to the plods too. Some jealous people really are scum.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Make sure your insurance is happy with you protecting it though.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

FFS gutted for you mate [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Jealousy is a terrible thing :evil:


----------



## micks_tt (Nov 14, 2010)

mk1quatro said:


> WA**kers.
> People like that r wimps!
> If someones got issues with u they should av it out face 2 faceid
> Someone did that 2 mine id hunt them down.
> Hope u get it sorted


+1 :twisted:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Dirty scummy rats, I've never understood why people damage other people's property, hope you get it sorted ok


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

That doesn't look random at all to me.

That looks like you've fucked someone off so much that they've decided to get even by hitting you in the pocket.

I don't get the "jealousy" claim either; the TT is an old and now relatively cheap car, not exactly a Ferrari?

If you want to find the culprit, be honest with yourself and think is there anyone who you've mugged off over the last few months? If there is, that'll be your prime suspect. I just don't see someone randomly trotting down the street with a bottle of paint stripper and obviously making sure they did a real good job, ie: multiple panels, on your car.


----------



## jamie408 (Aug 9, 2012)

are u sure its paint stripper with the bit on the lights been white.

pure wan**rs who ever did it.


----------



## billypicard1 (Aug 29, 2012)

WTF.. really sorry to see a wanton act of destruction..I would be knocking all the doors in my local area asking if anyone knows or has seen anything suspicious. I agree with EnfieldTT, on the face of it, the jealously thing doesn't make sense, however the thing that probably pisses them off more is the fact you really look after the car, and they may even see the time and effort you put into it and they know it is your pride and joy...and can't stand the fact nobody has ever given a shit about them in their lives. Hope you get it sorted soon. Good luck with the cameras. Keep us updated.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

jamie408 said:


> are u sure its paint stripper with the bit on the lights been white.
> pure wan**rs who ever did it.


I'd wash/blot it off pretty quick (after taking pics and getting a witness etc) but it looks like paint. Also the bonnet is Aluminium so not sure how that would affect it. It certainly wouldn't rust. Hopefully it will wipe off the headlights without too much effect.

Once that's all done I'd be off to Wickes to buy some 6" posts about 10' long and start erecting a gallows in the front garden.  
I think they deliver. 

http://www.wikihow.com/Build-a-Gallows


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Diveratt said:


> That looks like a planned act you have to go out with the stripper, we're any other cars done at the same time ?


Just mine and your right, it was a planned act but I have no idea who it could be as I have no enemies or so I thought!. 
I'm very angry and could do absolutely anything to the person/s right now.


----------



## cr4igj tt (May 9, 2012)

so sorry to see this, makes me feel sick when I see such things... where are you based ??


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

antcole said:


> What is wrong with people?????
> 
> Jeez, im sorry to see that.
> Start by narrowing down anyone who has a gripe with you but to be honest, the way people are these days it could have just been some random act of destruction by some under achieving jealous arse wipe that sees something nice and assumes the right to damage it in the name of their f**ked up opinion on who is allowed to have what.....
> ...


Sad low life jealous people antcole. Camera's are not going to be installed as this is driving nuts!!!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Taylortony said:


> Any cameras in the street or nearby, they would have had to carry the stuff, scum... Wash it dry it, Go to halfords buy a can of black and locally spray over the damage, just to prevent it rusting until the garage can sort it. report it to the plods too. Some jealous people really are scum.


Hi, why's the point in reporting it to pc plods lol
Thanks for the sound advice regarding rusting ) I will do that in the morning.

They are never helpful


----------



## Alec's TT (Dec 9, 2010)

It looks like window chalk. The head light wouldn't be white as its not painted?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

micks_tt said:


> mk1quatro said:
> 
> 
> > WA**kers.
> ...


+1 and thank you


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

So sorry to see your car. I hope the person gets whats coming to them! What goes around, comes around....


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

EnfieldTT said:


> That doesn't look random at all to me.
> 
> That looks like you've fucked someone off so much that they've decided to get even by hitting you in the pocket.
> 
> ...


I don't trouble anyone, just go to work and come home and go to families houses.
The people round my area are something totally different to what you may understand and yes jealousy is there too.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

cr4igj tt said:


> so sorry to see this, makes me feel sick when I see such things... where are you based ??


I'm based in an area where there are low life people and cannot say for safety reasons. Sorry


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Alec's TT said:


> It looks like window chalk. The head light wouldn't be white as its not painted?


Your not very bright are you lol the stripper has melted the plastic and it has bubbled up and the white looking stuff on the bonnet and wiper arm is bare shiny metal :?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

billypicard1 said:


> WTF.. really sorry to see a wanton act of destruction..I would be knocking all the doors in my local area asking if anyone knows or has seen anything suspicious. I agree with EnfieldTT, on the face of it, the jealously thing doesn't make sense, however the thing that probably pisses them off more is the fact you really look after the car, and they may even see the time and effort you put into it and they know it is your pride and joy...and can't stand the fact nobody has ever given a shit about them in their lives. Hope you get it sorted soon. Good luck with the cameras. Keep us updated.


Believe me, people where I live are low life scum

Thank you for the words of sympathy


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

BaueruTc said:


> So sorry to see your car. I hope the person gets whats coming to them! What goes around, comes around....


People are sick I can tell you with their hatred toward others and their possessions


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Mutant said:


> Not good, i dont think these people realise the expensive and hassle to get that repaired will cost, actually makes you proper angry. :x


Tbh I think they knew exactly what they were doing as it wasnt chucked over, more like poured it slowly and maliciously!. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Tritium said:


> That is so tragic.
> 
> I guess the folk that do this apart from having no respect for property are just jealous, non achieving, low life and can only express themselves by violence and destruction. They are going nowhere with nothing mate, you have something they wanted and are you proud of remember that.
> 
> ...


Cheers Brian, I wish I could get ahold of the person so I could smash their face in!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you all for your words of sympathy. 
It's nice to know people care


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Kprincess said:


> Tbh I think they knew exactly what they were doing as it wasnt chucked over, more like poured it slowly and maliciously!. [smiley=bomb.gif]


I was thinking the same thing as there are not really any drip marks/spatter. Looks like the took there time to do it. :x


----------



## cr4igj tt (May 9, 2012)

ok, well if it's the manchester area, pm me and i'll put you in touch with a very good body shop that will have it sorted within a couple of days.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

BaueruTc said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Tbh I think they knew exactly what they were doing as it wasnt chucked over, more like poured it slowly and maliciously!. [smiley=bomb.gif]
> ...


Colleagues at work agree with me also as they know that I'm a quiet person and don't cause trouble.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

cr4igj tt said:


> ok, well if it's the manchester area, pm me and i'll put you in touch with a very good body shop that will have it sorted within a couple of days.


Thanks for that. Im not local to you but thanks


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

On the plus side ive just got these today. Was going to fit them ready for my new wheels


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Its enfuriating to say the least.
Im sure you will get a better idea of who was responsible in the coming weeks or months, just dont be tempted to get your own back.... 
The TT is a beautiful car, i myself vowed id own one some day from the moment i saw them released in 1998..... it took 11 years before i could justify and afford to buy one and its my pride and joy.
Im not wealthy and ive worked very hard to have nice things and there is always some small minded imbecile that will look on with contempt, without even considering that ive lost blood, sweat and tears in drydocks, deserts, hateful noisey ships engine rooms hundreds of miles from land at unsavory hours of the day and night to earn a wage to have nice things and pay my way through life.

Rest assured, you still own a beautiful car that others covet and, yes, small minded jealousy is very relevent to this type of vandalism.
I would seriously consider a low cost cctv system from Maplin or the bare minimum of halogen motion activated lighting over your driveway.

I hope you get repaired very quickly and reasonably.
The community on here is full of good folk with excellent body repair contacts and im sure you could consider the possibility of not going through the insurer.

Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

antcole said:


> Its enfuriating to say the least.
> Im sure you will get a better idea of who was responsible in the coming weeks or months, just dont be tempted to get your own back....
> The TT is a beautiful car, i myself vowed id own one some day from the moment i saw them released in 1998..... it took 11 years before i could justify and afford to buy one and its my pride and joy.
> Im not wealthy and ive worked very hard to have nice things and there is always some small minded imbecile that will look on with contempt, without even considering that ive lost blood, sweat and tears in drydocks, deserts, hateful noisey ships engine rooms hundreds of miles from land at unsavory hours of the day and night to earn a wage to have nice things and pay my way through life.
> ...


Wow!, I feel for you working in that environment a I've also worked like a *** just to be a proud owner of this beautiful car that I brought for 6k and spent x amount on it and still buying things like the wheels I've ordered and the above which arrived today. Wtf is with people FFS [smiley=bigcry.gif] I've looked after and polished my TT like there is no other and now this happens!.
I want it painted up by next week but now have to source a headlight 

Unfortunately no drive way but will be investing in a night vision camera.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

> Taylortony wrote:
> Any cameras in the street or nearby, they would have had to carry the stuff, scum... Wash it dry it, Go to halfords buy a can of black and locally spray over the damage, just to prevent it rusting until the garage can sort it. report it to the plods too. Some jealous people really are scum.
> 
> Hi, why's the point in reporting it to pc plods lol
> ...


In case the insurance want an incident number, though they may not.. Forgot the bonnet is ally, but it will still corrode as it won't be alclad as such ( aircraft engineer so deal with ally all the time) just let your insurance know you are goung to paint over as a temp protection in case they get funny, take pics of damage to prove it, headlight will sadly be toast as it will melt plastic, has it attacked the front bumper too? Scum like this want their hands removing


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Taylortony said:


> > Taylortony wrote:
> > Any cameras in the street or nearby, they would have had to carry the stuff, scum... Wash it dry it, Go to halfords buy a can of black and locally spray over the damage, just to prevent it rusting until the garage can sort it. report it to the plods too. Some jealous people really are scum.
> >
> > Hi, why's the point in reporting it to pc plods lol
> ...


Im sure they will get wht they deserve in time althouhh I wont know about it. 
Yes it has got to the bumper and wing and funnily enough, there's a little filler on the wing which has been melted by the stripper!

I may not go through insurance but will see what my local paint shop say first.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

I would get a camera though set up.... Really does pee me off scrotes like this.


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

this is one of 2 things, a prick who doesnt like you, or just on the off chance a prick had a can of nitro morse and your car was in front of him. either way i would be going frikken mad. i can get you a full 4 way DVR cam system for about £150, i had to set mine up when someone threw a pint glass at my last car... the day i got a new windscreen fitted it was ruined but not ruined "enough" to replace. feel your pain, and its a shame that we live in a world filled with C**TS like this.

but as said above, id be on the hunt.

i bet the worst bit is she looks so clean but yet so dirty...


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Don't despair (I know I would be, the gallows would be up by now!) at the end of the day it will be fixed, just be certain they do a decent repair. Luckily I don't live in an area like that, but I do understand as a mate of mine does, (last time I parked ouside her house she checked the window every five mins!) and I would recommend installing a CCTV system if only to watch the car. They're so cheap now (under 50 quid from Argos etc) perhaps a forum member can recommend one that is half decent?

If you're still after a headlamp this guy has the old, non HID I think, for sale. Not sure if they can be converted?
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/THE-GENUINE-VW ... d=56314700


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Charlesuk said:


> this is one of 2 things, a prick who doesnt like you, or just on the off chance a prick had a can of nitro morse and your car was in front of him. either way i would be going frikken mad. i can get you a full 4 way DVR cam system for about £150, i had to set mine up when someone threw a pint glass at my last car... the day i got a new windscreen fitted it was ruined but not ruined "enough" to replace. feel your pain, and its a shame that we live in a world filled with C**TS like this.
> 
> but as said above, id be on the hunt.
> 
> i bet the worst bit is she looks so clean but yet so dirty...


Hi Charlesuk

I swear I'd kill someone for that as this is being wimpy!. She looks mint bar the front end  my heads working overtime thinking about what I do to the bas**** omg!!! 
I'm guessing some prick doesn't like me but I with I knew who!.
Sorry to hear of you misfortune!. Low life twats

Hi skeee

This was intentional for definite as no one else's car was targeted!.
Yes going to get myself a CCTV system installed ASAP as this cannot go on and people cannot get away with this malicious act on my baby 
Thank you for the link but I think this would be different than a xenon as there is an electrical connection in the xenon


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

My job is a bodyshop estimater and i Hate to say it if someone's paint stripped your car you know them and they not happy with you for some reason as most people don't carry paintstipper or brake fluid around with them , so ouch on that front , don't go to the cheapest quote , I would recommend going to a recognised bodyshop chain even if it means spending a bit more as you get what you pay for and a few poeple I know on this site have gone the cheap route and regretted it


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

paulc1 said:


> My job is a bodyshop estimater and i Hate to say it if someone's paint stripped your car you know them and they not happy with you for some reason as most people don't carry paintstipper or brake fluid around with them , so ouch on that front , don't go to the cheapest quote , I would recommend going to a recognised bodyshop chain even if it means spending a bit more as you get what you pay for and a few poeple I know on this site have gone the cheap route and regretted it


Hello Paul, would the bonnet being aluminum need special treatment?.

Thank you


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

how can peeps do this to a persons car, its beyond me :x Hope it gets sorted.

How much do you think it will cost?

With that many panels I hope the ins don't write it of. It does look an expensive job due to the amount of panels, But then again I don't really know about the cost of bodywork.


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Having looked at your pics I reckon you should be looking if you go the private route about £550 to paint the bonnet and n/s wing and blend the o/s wing and paint the bumper which looks like that's been damaged by it , the only thing I'm sure of is the the headlamp , they can be repaired , a lot of bodyshops have the materials and equipment to repair them which saves headlamps , which you can repair them with deep scratches in them as headlamps are very expensive and with yours there's a good chance it's a xenon lamp so ask who ever estimates it do they do lamp repairs , if it can be repaired your looking at about £99 quid to do which is a lot cheaper than a new lamp 
I forgot to mention the most common people who do this are ex partners , when ever I look at a car like this , if its a lady I normally hear it was a ex husband or ex partner , as someone thought about this , was the car parked with other cars and was it the only one done or was other cars done that's when you ask the question about who it might be 
It's not a aluminium bonnet


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

It's so sickening to see your poor TT in that state. I hope you get everything resolved to your satisfaction.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

550 I thought it would have been more tbh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

paulc1 said:


> Having looked at your pics I reckon you should be looking if you go the private route about £550 to paint the bonnet and n/s wing and blend the o/s wing and paint the bumper which looks like that's been damaged by it , the only thing I'm sure of is the the headlamp , they can be repaired , a lot of bodyshops have the materials and equipment to repair them which saves headlamps , which you can repair them with deep scratches in them as headlamps are very expensive and with yours there's a good chance it's a xenon lamp so ask who ever estimates it do they do lamp repairs , if it can be repaired your looking at about £99 quid to do which is a lot cheaper than a new lamp
> I forgot to mention the most common people who do this are ex partners , when ever I look at a car like this , if its a lady I normally hear it was a ex husband or ex partner , as someone thought about this , was the car parked with other cars and was it the only one done or was other cars done that's when you ask the question about who it might be
> It's not a aluminium bonnet


Hi Paul, Thank you for your reply.
Funny enough, I was told the bonnet is aluminum and it looks well shinny unlike normal metal so I believed it. 
Yes the head light is a xenon one an very expensive from looking around.
I've looked at the lamp and its just bubbled up on the outside and not melted through so maybe a professional can repair it.
No not the ex partners I've had lol we ended things on friendship base years ago so it's something resent for sure and I don't no what this could be :?

That's an okay estimate as long as the workmanship is good quality.
They will need to paint the bonnet wing bumper and maybe my wiper arms as one has been damaged by the acid.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

aidb said:


> It's so sickening to see your poor TT in that state. I hope you get everything resolved to your satisfaction.


It's sickening to se anyone's car in this state and thank you for the words of sympathy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

paulc1 said:


> Having looked at your pics I reckon you should be looking if you go the private route about £550 to paint the bonnet and n/s wing and blend the o/s wing and paint the bumper which looks like that's been damaged by it , the only thing I'm sure of is the the headlamp , they can be repaired , a lot of bodyshops have the materials and equipment to repair them which saves headlamps , which you can repair them with deep scratches in them as headlamps are very expensive and with yours there's a good chance it's a xenon lamp so ask who ever estimates it do they do lamp repairs , if it can be repaired your looking at about £99 quid to do which is a lot cheaper than a new lamp
> I forgot to mention the most common people who do this are ex partners , when ever I look at a car like this , if its a lady I normally hear it was a ex husband or ex partner , as someone thought about this , was the car parked with other cars and was it the only one done or was other cars done that's when you ask the question about who it might be
> It's not a aluminium bonnet


wd Paul..........if only the admin had responded when i asked about you having a stickie section for bodywork on here.
it is deffo sickening to see this and i fully agree i think it is personal as paul states.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> paulc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Having looked at your pics I reckon you should be looking if you go the private route about £550 to paint the bonnet and n/s wing and blend the o/s wing and paint the bumper which looks like that's been damaged by it , the only thing I'm sure of is the the headlamp , they can be repaired , a lot of bodyshops have the materials and equipment to repair them which saves headlamps , which you can repair them with deep scratches in them as headlamps are very expensive and with yours there's a good chance it's a xenon lamp so ask who ever estimates it do they do lamp repairs , if it can be repaired your looking at about £99 quid to do which is a lot cheaper than a new lamp
> ...


Funny thing is that I have no issues with anyone that I'm aware of but someone definitely doesn't like me and is a p**** to damage my baby as opposed to having it out with me.
Ps even if there is no sticky section on here there are decent guys like Paul who has helped and I'm sure if someone asks a question regards body repair another person should be willing to advise


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Instead of painting the bonnet, buy a new one, which is cheaper: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carbon-Bonnet ... 481wt_1086


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

the sort of person who does this kp is basically a coward and would never come face to face with you to resolve an issue


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi gazzer thanks for that , Burns is now trying to sort out a stickie where I can give advise on TT owners cars in distress and hopefully stop some one ripping them off


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Bago47 said:


> Instead of painting the bonnet, buy a new one, which is cheaper: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carbon-Bonnet ... 481wt_1086


At that price!, your having a laugh  
Unless you want to buy me a present [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

paulc1 said:


> Hi gazzer thanks for that , Burns is now trying to sort out a stickie where I can give advise on TT owners cars in distress and hopefully stop some one ripping them off


nice one m8...........she does tend to get under peeps skins if needed (good girl)


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Bago47 said:


> Instead of painting the bonnet, buy a new one, which is cheaper: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carbon-Bonnet ... 481wt_1086


Your having a laugh!, I'd rather buy a used bonnet than pay half my monthly on that!.
Unless your looking to buy me a prezzi [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> the sort of person who does this kp is basically a coward and would never come face to face with you to resolve an issue


+1


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

I tell you what despite all the questions asking about enemies or who you've p1ssed off etc i bet this is someone who is the last person you would suspect.
We had similar at our old house a few years ago, thankfully it was just fast food painted over the car then the packaging left under the windscreen wiper but it went on for 3 months until i caught the [email protected] red handed at 1:30am one Sunday morning... it was the guy who lived directly opposite us who we got on really well with. My wife has known him for the best part of 30 years, his kids played with our kids, eaten at one-anothers houses etc!!
The police turned up and arrested him as my wife called them when i chased him down the street and it turns out he was jealous because we were moving house and he couldn't afford to move... [email protected]!
So what i'm saying here is that unless this was a on-off random attack by a total penis the culpret could be closer to home than you think.
Cameras that record 24/7 for me now, it's the only way these days :?

You have a really nice car, as i posted earlier... jealousy is a terrible thing :evil:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

warrenstuart said:


> I tell you what despite all the questions asking about enemies or who you've p1ssed off etc i bet this is someone who is the last person you would suspect.
> We had similar at our old house a few years ago, thankfully it was just fast food painted over the car then the packaging left under the windscreen wiper but it went on for 3 months until i caught the [email protected] red handed at 1:30am one Sunday morning... it was the guy who lived directly opposite us who we got on really well with. My wife has known him for the best part of 30 years, his kids played with our kids, eaten at one-anothers houses etc!!
> The police turned up and arrested him as my wife called them when i chased him down the street and it turns out he was jealous because we were moving house and he couldn't afford to move... [email protected]!
> So what i'm saying here is that unless this was a on-off random attack by a total penis the culpret could be closer to home than you think.
> ...


That is real bad when you find out its your own neighbour!! That's terribly low of him to do that just because your moving home. 
Wish I was chasing the [email protected]@rd down the road as I would have felt at peace knowing I tried to get him even if I didn't.
I'm getting an install fitted as soon as I can.
I just hope my car doesn't get damaged again after re painting as its costly and stressful. :-|

Thanks for the compliment, I think your TT looks better


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

i had a car torched a few years ago but never found out who by :x when i first got my tt about 3 months ago it got keyed 3 times in the first week of having it,what c**ts but lucky i caught them on the 3rd time(my neighbour and his m8) also put a cam in the car after the second time so had them on film too.I waited for them to come out again and f**ked them up well only 1 the other legged it and not been seen since,I got £500 off my neighbour for repair and not to go to police,cars been fine ever since


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

chrisj82 said:


> i had a car torched a few years ago but never found out who by :x when i first got my tt about 3 months ago it got keyed 3 times in the first week of having it,what c**ts but lucky i caught them on the 3rd time(my neighbour and his m8) also put a cam in the car after the second time so had them on film too.I waited for them to come out again and f**ked them up well only 1 the other legged it and not been seen since,I got £500 off my neighbour for repair and not to go to police,cars been fine ever since


You got very lucky under the circumstances to find the guys that did it.
Neighbours wtf is this world coming to?.

I'm praying it doesn't happen again as its got me really worried about painting and getting damaged again 

Btw, please can you tell me how the Incar camera works?.

Thanks


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> chrisj82 said:
> 
> 
> > i had a car torched a few years ago but never found out who by :x when i first got my tt about 3 months ago it got keyed 3 times in the first week of having it,what c**ts but lucky i caught them on the 3rd time(my neighbour and his m8) also put a cam in the car after the second time so had them on film too.I waited for them to come out again and f**ked them up well only 1 the other legged it and not been seen since,I got £500 off my neighbour for repair and not to go to police,cars been fine ever since
> ...


i used my head cam for mountain biking,after i get home i wedged it in the head rest so it could see what is coming towards the car and also picked up the side mirror so could see the side of the car(that kept getting keyed)job done


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Chris, how long do they record for please?.


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> Chris, how long do they record for please?.


only a few of hours but i got a couple of cams which i kept swapping round.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Gutted for you princess, simlpy gutted. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I'm not a religious man, but it's times like this that I hope there a special place in hell for the arse that did that.

cheers.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

chrisj82 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Chris, how long do they record for please?.
> ...


Oh that's bad as I would like something that records at least 6 hours 
Looking for one on ebay.

Thank you.

TTQ2 thank you for that, I wish they'd get what's coming to them sooner 

Thank you


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Really sorry to see what some low-life, ill-educated, knuckle-dragging degenerate has done to your car. Mine was damaged by someone stabbing the tailgate a few months ago so I know what you're going through.

If you haven't already sorted somewhere to bring your beauty back to rude health, may I suggest you PM paulc1 - he works for a national chain of body shops with an excellent reputation. My TT is currently with one of his branches for (coincidentally) a bonnet respray and headlamp repair (part of the lens has cracked off at the corner). Discount for TTOC members too!  8)


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

burns said:


> Really sorry to see what some low-life, ill-educated, knuckle-dragging degenerate has done to your car. Mine was damaged by someone stabbing the tailgate a few months ago so I know what you're going through.
> 
> If you haven't already sorted somewhere to bring your beauty back to rude health, may I suggest you PM paulc1 - he works for a national chain of body shops with an excellent reputation. My TT is currently with one of his branches for (coincidentally) a bonnet respray and headlamp repair (part of the lens has cracked off at the corner). Discount for TTOC members too!  8)


Hiya,

Thank you for taking the time to message me.
I can also relate to how you feel  sick twisted minded people out there for sure!.
National you say, what are they called?.
My local body shop says to give them a ring on Wednesday to see if my car can be fitted in as they are very busy.
The head lamp is not repairable as the acid has cracked the lens.
Maybe if I purchased a left side head lamp of non xenon, the lens can be replaced as I've seen someone remove one and fit angel eyes.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Just Car Clinics: http://www.justcarclinics.co.ukAnd don't write off your headlamp until they have seen it - part of mine was missing, but they are repairing it!

I know you don't want to broadcast where in the country you are, so in order to get the TTOC discount at the moment (while we are still finalising) contact Paul at the Swindon branch. He will arrange for you to go to your local branch and will tee it up with the manager for you. Mine is currently in the Bradford branch - it's just over 40 miles from me, but having seen their setup it's worth it!

I will be doing a feature on my car's paint in AbsoluTTe in due course - it really is a tale and a half!

Keep smiling through your troubles; as they say, everything happens for the best.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Left my baby in the capable hands of my local body shop @ 9am this morning and then received a call at 4pm to say she will be ready for 6pm this evening  at the speed the job was done rushed down before 6pm to see what was going on and SHOCKED when I got there to see the work was complete  and they did a fantastic job on her BUT when I got home, my mother asked for some groceries so off I went with a smile on my face chuffed at the worksmanship in the paint work.

Just parked her up and walked toward the shop and CRASH BANG!!!!!! [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

Babies been reversed into and there I am 
                            [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Unbelievable, how unlucky can you get [smiley=bigcry.gif] Hope you have their insurance details & damage not too bad.
Hoggy.


----------



## jamie408 (Aug 9, 2012)

sounds like a omen. sell it. i crashed my is200 twice with in 2 weeks so i sold it. 1 i tryed drift it then after the repair a dog walked out on me


----------



## billypicard1 (Aug 29, 2012)

WFT.... [smiley=bigcry.gif] think the man up above is trying to tell you something or if he is working in mysterious ways, It a f...ing mystery to me what he's playing at [smiley=end.gif]

Really sorry to hear this. You get your "baby" back, off you go with a spring in your step and some twat backs into you....shitty luck or what. How bad is it? is it the front or back hit? is it cosmetic damage or worse? hopfully they are going to pay in full and with a bit of luck they will be willing to resolve without getting the insurance involved although will depend on what they think it will cost for the repair. think you need a hug from all on the forum.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

I have no idea WTF is going on but what I know is that I am so FU***** [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

jamie408 said:


> sounds like a omen. sell it. i crashed my is200 twice with in 2 weeks so i sold it. 1 i tryed drift it then after the repair a dog walked out on me


SELL no F way


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Unbelievable, how unlucky can you get [smiley=bigcry.gif] Hope you have their insurance details & damage not too bad.
> Hoggy.


60 odd year old lady in shock as to what she has done and she wants to pay up and not go through ins!!!


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

When the first incident happened, I thought, random act of vandalism. Now I'm thinking some bloke is pissed...ex-boyfriend or current BF's ex girlfriend?

gutted!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

billypicard1 said:


> WFT.... [smiley=bigcry.gif] think the man up above is trying to tell you something or if he is working in mysterious ways, It a f...ing mystery to me what he's playing at [smiley=end.gif]
> 
> Really sorry to hear this. You get your "baby" back, off you go with a spring in your step and some twat backs into you....shitty luck or what. How bad is it? is it the front or back hit? is it cosmetic damage or worse? hopfully they are going to pay in full and with a bit of luck they will be willing to resolve without getting the insurance involved although will depend on what they think it will cost for the repair. think you need a hug from all on the forum.


The lady was using a walking stick to come over so I just took a few close ups to show her whilst she was sitting in her car as I didnt want to trouble her and before it got dark!
Bumper and grill damage but what lies beneath :lol:... I have seen the plastic behind the grill that has also cracked!.
The lady said not to worry as she will pay.
I'm gutted as she was looking prestine again      

Air conditioning radiator broken [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Kprincess said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Unbelievable, how unlucky can you get [smiley=bigcry.gif] Hope you have their insurance details & damage not too bad.
> ...


What ever way it gets sorted just make sure its done to a standard YOU are happy with and she pays up.. Or more pain could ensue.

Sorry to hear your luck has not improved though [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Chin up!
Brian


----------



## jonzolee (Sep 14, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> On the plus side ive just got these today. Was going to fit them ready for my new wheels


Kprincess are these FK coils?? 
Jonny


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Kprincess said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Unbelievable, how unlucky can you get [smiley=bigcry.gif] Hope you have their insurance details & damage not too bad.
> ...


lisyen kiddo...........it comes in three's that bugger called bad luck. get her sorted..........see my signature and if close to me i can get you a bloody good priced cctv system installed with recording if needed ok. chin up girl xx big cudds


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Kprincess said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Unbelievable, how unlucky can you get [smiley=bigcry.gif] Hope you have their insurance details & damage not too bad.
> ...


Unbelievable bad luck Kp..... dont let it put a downer on your joy at getting the original damage sorted.... 
I do hope you have a witness though.... for the new ding, i mean.
Sounds totally innocent but until you have the cash in hand she could easily retract the admission and deny it.....

Sorry to sound a bit negative, it sounds awful to say it..... i trust nobody these days.

I hope you get sorted really quickly and put it all behind you. You'll be on first name terms with your bodyshop after this!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Have you thought of getting a priest round to bless the car...is there a 666 in the chassis number...I am not overly religious but have you thought of getting a cross in the car to warn off evil spirits and blind old codgers? :? Really hope you get her to her very recent, former glory. No one deserves this much bad luck...  All the best.

Damien.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh mate WTF  [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Get her details and make sure you get it fixed at a decent place. When i had this a few weeks ago i used an accident management company (which caused a bit of a stir on here viewtopic.php?f=2&t=296731) and got the car repaired at an Audi approved body shop, hire car whilst it was in for repair and didn't need to go near my insurance so bear that in mind.

Gutted for you... again!!


----------



## micks_tt (Nov 14, 2010)

jamie408 said:


> sounds like a omen. sell it. i crashed my is200 twice with in 2 weeks so i sold it.


thats mega unlucky! I agree sell it!! man upstairs is trying to tell u something! they say bad luck comes in 3's :-o [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

antcole said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


Thank you anycole, I'm fuming inside [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

Yes your right she could say anything but I aint no one to mess with when it comes to insurance and someone trying it on with me :evil:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

micks_tt said:


> jamie408 said:
> 
> 
> > sounds like a omen. sell it. i crashed my is200 twice with in 2 weeks so i sold it.
> ...


You shush too please


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

warrenstuart said:


> Oh mate WTF  [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Get her details and make sure you get it fixed at a decent place. When i had this a few weeks ago i used an accident management company (which caused a bit of a stir on here viewtopic.php?f=2&t=296731) and got the car repaired at an Audi approved body shop, hire car whilst it was in for repair and didn't need to go near my insurance so bear that in mind.
> 
> Gutted for you... again!!


Warren. she wants to pay rather than go through insurance so I will have to add up all the parts and labour costs such as front bumper/grill with badge/air conditioning radiator/ paint and removal refitting charges!.
I will not let this go for no one!. 
Lady was kind of in tears but no remorse for bad drivers :twisted: 
ow you mean claims management people :wink:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

damien, gazzer, brian,

thank you for your sympathy.

I cant beleive the luck Im having in the two weeks of having my baby striped painted and now crashed into


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

jonzolee said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > On the plus side ive just got these today. Was going to fit them ready for my new wheels
> ...


wtf [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Have you thought of getting a priest round to bless the car...is there a 666 in the chassis number...I am not overly religious but have you thought of getting a cross in the car to warn of evil spirits and blind old codgers? :? Really hope you get her to her very recent, former glory. No one deserves this much bad luck...  All the best.
> 
> Damien.


Do you think that's is a good idea to call round goul busters :lol: 
Im feeling so  right now as this wasn't meant to happen after getting repaired and within 10mins


----------



## jonzolee (Sep 14, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> jonzolee said:
> 
> 
> > Kprincess said:
> ...


Sorry if I have hit a nerve.. :? And sorry about your TT troubles, I have had a similar problem today


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't know if something like this would run without driving it

http://www.maplin.co.uk/cctv-and-securi ... rveillance

Or something like this

http://www.maplin.co.uk/4-ch-network-dv ... ing-612636

That will record and you could probably locate it in a window watching your baby.


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ouch that is such bad luck , I would recommend going the insurance route all day long , that's going to cost a lot more than she thinks its going to , without adding it up I would say easy 1500 quid , as also I can see the front panel is also cracked and needs replacing I can't see the bumper bar but that's most likely damaged to , and when I see private quotes they don't like it when we give a price before stip down and when we strip it and find more damage which then we ask for more money that's when it's get nasty sometimes , and looking at your images there is a very good chance of extra damage found when stripped


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Taylortony said:


> I don't know if something like this would run without driving it
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/cctv-and-securi ... rveillance
> 
> ...


Thank you Taylor


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You must be gutted but you could turn this in to a round a bit and pay the difference between a V6 bumper and grills and a turbo bumper :idea:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

paulc1 said:


> Ouch that is such bad luck , I would recommend going the insurance route all day long , that's going to cost a lot more than she thinks its going to , without adding it up I would say easy 1500 quid , as also I can see the front panel is also cracked and needs replacing I can't see the bumper bar but that's most likely damaged to , and when I see private quotes they don't like it when we give a price before stip down and when we strip it and find more damage which then we ask for more money that's when it's get nasty sometimes , and looking at your images there is a very good chance of extra damage found when stripped


Hello Paul, I think that'll be the best way to go as there seems to be more damage then antisipated, bumper, bumper support bar, air condition radiator, grill and attachments, plastic panel that's behind the bumper and who knows what else!.
I'm going to call her tomorrow and give her the option which I'm sure she will agree to go the insurance route.

Thank you for the info


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You must be gutted but you could turn this in to a round a bit and pay the difference between a V6 bumper and grills and a turbo bumper :idea:


Now that is what I was thinking :wink: 
See what happens when I call the lady tomorrow.

Will let you all know what happens soon as.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'd just get rid of it tbh we had a car a while back that was jinxed and it was nothing but trouble


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Update on crash:

I've got the lady to change her mid about goin through insurance when I gave her a break down on Audi parts prices.

Front bumper: £383.73
Front Panel £244.19
Air Conditioning Radiator £490.23
Bumper reinforcement bar £154.54
Upper grill with out badge £139.37
Then paint materials and labour.

She soon got on to her local garage who advised her to let the insurance sort this out.

Thinking now if it will be a written off?.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

paulc1 said:


> Ouch that is such bad luck , I would recommend going the insurance route all day long , that's going to cost a lot more than she thinks its going to , without adding it up I would say easy 1500 quid , as also I can see the front panel is also cracked and needs replacing I can't see the bumper bar but that's most likely damaged to , and when I see private quotes they don't like it when we give a price before stip down and when we strip it and find more damage which then we ask for more money that's when it's get nasty sometimes , and looking at your images there is a very good chance of extra damage found when stripped


Hi Paul,

Based on the parts, what would be the total inclusive please. Pm me if that's okay.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

A couple of day time pictures


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

i wouldnt even consider not going through insurance! good thats what shes doing now! bad drivers shouldnt feel any sympathy! 
i dont see how you can miss a tt when reversing :/ must of reversed hard aswell! so annoying if anyone as much as touched my tt i would go mad! i would do insurance and take it to a garage i know and make them rinse as much money as possible from the insurance! :twisted:

hope its all sorted soon 8)


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

andrey92 said:


> i wouldnt even consider not going through insurance! good thats what shes doing now! bad drivers shouldnt feel any sympathy!
> i dont see how you can miss a tt when reversing :/ must of reversed hard aswell! so annoying if anyone as much as touched my tt i would go mad! i would do insurance and take it to a garage i know and make them rinse as much money as possible from the insurance! :twisted:
> 
> hope its all sorted soon 8)


Tbh I'm not into rinsing anyone as what goes around :wink: 
I'd just rather get this dealt with as amicably and swiftly as possible.

She was around 60+ yrs I felt sorry for her even though I'm the upset one.


----------



## crazyazz (Sep 26, 2012)

What a horror story! I sincerely hope you get this all sorted out. I would be out of my mind [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

crazyazz said:


> What a horror story! I sincerely hope you get this all sorted out. I would be out of my mind [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Ah thank you kindly


----------



## crzygreek (Jun 12, 2012)

Ugh... I would be livid!! Good luck with the mending!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

crzygreek said:


> Ugh... I would be livid!! Good luck with the mending!


Thank you although car won't ever feel the same


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Feel soo sorry for u  
Drove past some ones car in Bradley stoke yesterday poor front end all smashed


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

smally4 said:


> Feel soo sorry for u
> Drove past some ones car in Bradley stoke yesterday poor front end all smashed


Thank you smally4

It is a shame when our cars have been damaged maliciously or even carelessly.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Woman has no insurance WT!!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

ouch , is she still offering to pay for it ?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

paulc1 said:


> ouch , is she still offering to pay for it ?


Feel like [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Yes she is offering to pay but but how much would I get off of her for that sort of repair?. 

Used bumpers seem to expensive from what I can see, grill, air con radiator!. Omg I wanna [smiley=bomb.gif]

I've weighed up the cost of parts to nearly £500 used condition. Then paint and replace.


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Have you had a quote yet , as I think it should be around the 1800 quid mark , have you worked out how much she is offering ?


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

She is probably bricking you going to the Feds, they will take and crush her car, so you have some leverage to getting it paid for, does your insurance cover you for uninsured drivers?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

paulc1 said:


> Have you had a quote yet , as I think it should be around the 1800 quid mark , have you worked out how much she is offering ?


She's only offering £800 WT!!! what can I do or say to that?. 
Got a quote from my local who say's £250 for the fitting and paint, I need to supply parts.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Taylortony said:


> She is probably bricking you going to the Feds, they will take and crush her car, so you have some leverage to getting it paid for, does your insurance cover you for uninsured drivers?


My insurance will want £500 excess and I'd rather not make a claim as it will affect my premium :x

I have found a few used parts for cheap so will check out my only option.


----------



## misterstiggy (Aug 24, 2012)

big dilemma really.. you could tell her that as a law breaking offence driving uninsured could change her life if you were to involve police, you have every right to have it repaired to a decent standard and she would have to pay but not sure if you can trust someones word... of course she may play on your sympathies too leaving you with possibly more of a compromise than you hoped for.. this is a difficult one to deal with and a situation most would dread too.. maybe get 3 trusted quotes and ask the woman which one she would be willing to pay or face the polices involvement..
hope it works out for you :wink:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I think I remember reading somewhere that it was a n old lady that hit your car, If that's the case, I would document everything clearly, take photos and print them, get the quotes x3 (which you have done), did you have a witness? get a statement, type a letter on her behalf saying she does not want to go through the ins and get her to sign it (if she will),etc and take a trustworthy friend with you when you visit her so everything you say and do is documented. then if she plays the poor little old lady card to try and get out of it you will have the evidence to say that everything is above board.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Kprincess said:


> paulc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you had a quote yet , as I think it should be around the 1800 quid mark , have you worked out how much she is offering ?
> ...


Problem:

She reversed into your car with quite some force
She is driving uninsured - Illegal
She is offering £800 to fix the damage - unreasonable

Fix:

Call your insurance company, tell them what happened, you pay them to deal with these things, get it fixed properly


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I would report her to the police and claim on your insurance asap. My insurers cover damage by un -insured drivers as no fault accident. Please note you have an obligation to report any accident, soonest even if you do not intend to make a claim.

You could claim off the motor insurer's bureau > http://www.mib.org.uk/Home/en/default.htm


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you for all your replies and help gents but I won't be going through insurance because they are going to up premium next year so just takin the £800 which is quite unreasonable but that's my only option and I can get all the repairs done for this amount and maybe save a few quid too. 
Paint job prior to impact was good so I'll just have to live with it.

Many thanks again for all your help and advise on this matter.

K


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Kprincess said:


> Thank you for all your replies and help gents but I won't be going through insurance because they are going to up premium next year so just takin the £800 which is quite unreasonable but that's my only option and I can get all the repairs done for this amount and maybe save a few quid too.


Why would your premium go up, it was not your fault!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hate to say it but you are being naieve, you MUST go through the proper channels for an accident like this, taking £800 from her is just pain idiotic (IMO of course), the woman that hit you is getting away with it and saving her own skin (and driving license) whilst you have to bear the brunt of extra costs (through no fault of your own), source the parts, waste your own time and energy etc. which is what you pay insurance for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

jbell said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for all your replies and help gents but I won't be going through insurance because they are going to up premium next year so just takin the £800 which is quite unreasonable but that's my only option and I can get all the repairs done for this amount and maybe save a few quid too.
> ...


I'm a bit confused.

How is she going to "...have to bear the brunt of extra costs" if she's confirmed that "I can get all the repairs done for this amount and maybe save a few quid too" (?)


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

jbell said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for all your replies and help gents but I won't be going through insurance because they are going to up premium next year so just takin the £800 which is quite unreasonable but that's my only option and I can get all the repairs done for this amount and maybe save a few quid too.
> ...


Thanks for calling me an idiot :-| 
Appreciate the compliment. 
According to a friend who works for an insurance company says, whether you have protected no claims bonus or not and its not your fault, premium will go up as it is an accident and I've made a claim!.

Silly I know and I think I'd rather get paid privately so I can modify the car a little as this was my intention from the start so this is my opportunity to do it.

Have had the front end taken off and damage is minimal, bumper, grill, radiator top hose, and a few cracks on the thing called slam panel so that item doesn't need replacing as said by the paint shop. 
Full body kit ordered from Germany with all fixings and grill mesh. Paint costs will be low as I have used them previously and they are more than happy to quote me happy.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

EnfieldTT

Thank you for understanding my point 

Smart guy [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## PlusTT (Oct 9, 2012)

That's terrible some people make me speechless!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Kprincess said:


> Thanks for calling me an idiot :-|
> Appreciate the compliment.


I didn't call you an idiot, I said that IMO your course of action to rectify an "non fault" accident was idiotic and accepting a cash settlement is silly.

I have had the same thing happen when an old lady drove straight out of a junction into my car (Impreza WRX), she claimed she didn't seee me. She then then offered me £500 that had to cover: Front Bumper, lights, front near side wing, various suspension parts and a Prodrive Wheel (£150 on its own) and Bridgestone tyre - I found out later it was not the first time she had done it and was on her "last chance" with insurance companies, she got quite nasty with the whole thing as she was then refused insurance. All costs were claimed from her insurance company and i did question whether my premium would go up and it was a no (It didn't)



Kprincess said:


> According to a friend who works for an insurance company says, whether you have protected no claims bonus or not and its not your fault, premium will go up as it is an accident and I've made a claim!


If you are claiming for a "non fault" accident you are not claiming from your insurance company, your insurance company will claim all costs from the other parties insurance so it will not cost them a thing.

Any insurance company that uses it as an excuse to put your premium up in not one I would do business with (I do a "Compare" every year them screw the current one down on price).


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Because some insurance companies will now consider her to be statistically more likely to do another claim. And since you need to declare if you had an accident when getting insurance (regardless if is non fault or not) it's possible that the underwriters will give higher quotes.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

glslang said:


> Because some insurance companies will now consider her to be statistically more likely to do another claim. And since you need to declare if you had an accident when getting insurance (regardless if is non fault or not) it's possible that the underwriters will give higher quotes.


Thank you glslang,

Someone who actually understands what I'm talking about  
When you have an accident and whether or not it is your fault, it counts as a claim and insurance companies class you as a liability on the road unless you go to one of them private claims companies who go directly to the third parties insurance and then your insurance company is non the wiser but unfortunately she had non so I'm in deep ****  hence grabbing the money as she has offered and further more MIB are a waste of ******* space as I waited 6yrs for a non fault claim back in 2004 where the third party was not insured and I'm not going through all that again!.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Whatever you guys do, dont buy any body kits from germany as they send the wrong one and then say you ordered it and also comes Broken as I recieved one on friday 19th october and now trying to sort this out but having problems doing so


----------



## TT_Guy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear about your troubles. There are some very selfish and spiteful people out there. If they can't have it nobody can sort of attitude.

At the end of the day it can be repaired. Just a matter of money. If you do claim on insurance they do tend to rip you off the next year to get there money back. Just a thought.

Hope you get her back to the way she should be.

Neil


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

I think the insurance thing all comes down to what insurance company you are with. I have two non fault claims, a car took the whole side of my BMW out and a attic lorry drive into the rear of my family Astra. (I was driving). Insurance didn't go up atall, and indeed when called them to make amendments last month to add business insurance, this was done free of charge for both the cars on my policy.

I usually go with a well know company as the service is usually better. Just think it depends on who you are insured withdl


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Kprincess said:


> Whatever you guys do, dont buy any body kits from germany as they send the wrong one and then say you ordered it and also comes Broken as I recieved one on friday 19th october and now trying to sort this out but having problems doing so


Oh no, u really are having no luck :-( which body kit did you order/receive?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

4ndrew said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever you guys do, dont buy any body kits from germany as they send the wrong one and then say you ordered it and also comes Broken as I recieved one on friday 19th october and now trying to sort this out but having problems doing so
> ...


Was thinking this myself, everything seems to go wrong  Hope things start looking up for you soon!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you guys, yes depends in the insurance company.

I ordered the Audi GTS body kit and received the GTRS kit instead!. 
The gtrs isn't very nice at all, which is why I ordered the gts kit which also has the washer jets holes unlike the gtrs.

Hopefull get this sorted out but waiting in hope to see what the seller emails back.

K


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Got a link, not sure which one you mean? Who makes it?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pensive666 (Jun 18, 2011)

My sympathies KPrincess

Although I don't think you should have taken cash.

It's true that your insurance company may up your premium a little bit even though its non fault, from what i have heard (and i've made two non-fault claims in the last year). I'll tell you next year - although i shop around every year anyway.

BUT

you have taken all the risk, taken on all the responsibility for the repairs, defined a budget within which the repairs must now fall (!), shopped around, you now have to manage the repair, what about a coutesty car? How are you going to get to work?

All these things are done for you if you simply call your own insurance company and ask them to claim against the at-fault party. In most cases they'll fix it immediately via "no win-no fee" insurance on the claim.

Anyways, hope everything goes well, and you end up quids in.

And once you have you should report the uninsured driver, as IF that person had disabled you (for example) in the accident - you would then be faced with getting money off them through the small claims court, instead of through the insurance company. Insurance = one big, fair payout (hopefully fair). Smal lclaims - They end up paying it in installments "they can afford" and a judge can do no more, and you'll end up with less.

Doesn't help if you need to buy a customised vehicle to be able to live does it? (approx £50k at a guess).

That is why uninsured drivers should be strung up at dawn and...........i'll leave it to your imagination.

But good luck - hope it turns out well for you.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

4ndrew said:


> Got a link, not sure which one you mean? Who makes it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


This is what I was going to fit on my TT but not sure I like the extreme look too much and would settle for just the side skirts as I hate it now!.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-8N-BO ... 3a7a5b5fff


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Pensive666 said:


> My sympathies KPrincess
> 
> Although I don't think you should have taken cash.
> 
> ...


Thank you pensive,

Yes I do understand that they should be penalised for having no insurance!.

Further more, if I had been injured in the way you described thank god I'm not, that would have been devastating for me and my family which was not the case as I wasn't in the car at the time of impact but I certainly understand where you are coming from with this.

I've been through a similar situation many years ago where the third party was a 48yr old with his wife and two children who had no insurance and said he didnt realise that the insurance company was going to take monthy payment from his acc like WT!...
I was fobbed off by my insurance company to a solicitors firm who then took 6 years to recover F ALL back from a government scheme which someone else mentioned on my post but for the life of me cannot remember that name!.
Don't fancy paying for all that heart ache a second time!.

Thank you

K


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Kprincess said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> > Got a link, not sure which one you mean? Who makes it?
> ...


I like the look of that kit quite a head turner that would be , so I guess you are in the looking only stage still at the moment then


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

paulc1 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > 4ndrew said:
> ...


Yes I like the look of the body kit but don't know if the seller is really sending me a new kit and the correct one at that!.
He said he is going to send another kit out so I told him to send the right one this time so will give him till end of next week before I make a formal complaint and demand my money back.
If it does arive then alloy wheels will follow and stage one tuning and who knows what else from there on 

Lets wait in hope

Kp


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi all, new body kit arrived today and it's the correct one this time and in tact so project GTS will be in the process very soon


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

[smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

I know gazzer, I'm over the moon [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

GTRS2 full body kit now available in the for sale section at a reduced price.

Thank you

K


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Rear end right hand quarter/sill/ wheel bent in

Stupid idiot said I cut the corner when I actually took the corner wide as he was poking his nose out and I have clear pictures of where my car landed after he hit me as the sly b****** moved his car away from the crash spot to avoid fault :!:

Insurance for sure this time [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## dopeyonspeed (May 17, 2012)

feel for you hope the claim goes well.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well that's your 3 bad things now. FIngers crossed that's it. Hope it all gets sorted to your satisfaction.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

dopeyonspeed said:


> feel for you hope the claim goes well.


Thanks dopeyonspeed and TT K8 I certainly hope that's it :-|


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

That really is just sh*t luck! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I really hope you get it sorted favourably. 
Did you get a witness?


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Do things really come in threes or do you just stop counting when you get to three?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

God is punishing you   

you want to know why :?: because you want to fit chavtastic bodykit on a TT :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Sympathetic Kaz as always. :roll:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> That really is just sh*t luck! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I really hope you get it sorted favourably.
> Did you get a witness?


The roads were empty till after the accident and the guy had moved his car away onto the side of the road so couldn't get both cars after impact.

Three's nah, It's just s*** drivers who have no sense of judgement when waiting to pull away from a give way :!:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

you know who is complain about shit drivers the most :?:

yes, you are right , a Shit drivers :wink:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Kaz, maybe it's time for you to take your own advice?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good point well made especially as your helpful posts seem to have all but gone Kaz, poor show


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

redsilverblue said:


> Kaz, maybe it's time for you to take your own advice?


Best post I've read since I joined the forum 

K


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


> Kaz, maybe it's time for you to take your own advice?


Maybe  

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

This is where my car ended after impact  and the damage that has been caused by the third party :!: 
Is it a total loss  
I was turning right into this road and was spun around by the vehicle who sly bugger moved his car from the scene to avoid being photographed and incriminated and found at fault :!:


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Maybe I am missing something lovely as I don't understand how it happened.
You can just about make out centreline of road, his nose was sticking out, you took it wide, then............

If he hit you hard enough to "spin me" the impact must have been some if he has managed to push you some 10ft from centreline yet you have panel damage consistent with a fairly low speed/impact RTC.

If you had been hit hard enought to be spun, surely he car would have spun on its on axis or near as damn it. If matey was stationary with nose poking over he must have accelerated with some force to create enough energy to spin your car. If your car had been hit hard enough to spin it AND push it some 10ft from the centreline where the other car was , one would expect the impact damage to be considerably more.

Not doubting you lovely but lots here that just doesn't add up. I am not emotional either way but maties insurance company will probably be saying the same.

As for moving his car? Maybe he didn't want to cause an obstruction as you have by leaving yours where it was. Maybe didn't think it was a good idea to leave a car in the middle of a dark and wet junction? Maybe didn't want to cause further damage to his own car or other road users? Wasn't a crime scene, hasn't broken any laws by moving car. If anything it could be argues he has acted responsibly towards other road users unlike yourself.

Please don't think this is inflammatory as it is not intended to be, it will no doubt be his viewpoint or indeed his insurers.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello, ahahaha :wink: I mean Elvis  
I do understand what your views are but the damage to my rear wheel had most of the impact as it has been pushed really hard due to the third party accelerating really hard because I heard his engine revving as I was turning into the turn which is when he pulled out and I seen it all happen due to him not waiting at the give way where he claims he's been driving for 3 whole years :lol: further more, logic says he's pulling out to turn right so his car is moving right so this is why my car landed where it was. 
When he accelerated, he didn't stop because my car slid around as it was a hard impact and push when I was in the turning point plus he should have waited for me to finish my turn before attempting to pull out.
So how am I in the wrong here?

Give way compremdai?.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

From what I can see in the pictures, the impact occurred in the main road, not the side road. That means it was the other drivers fault as he crossed the give way line when it wasn't safe to do so. It doesn't really matter what path you took as you turned in because they'd already crossed that line and hit you before you got into the side road.

When people post on here saying an accident was someone elses fault I'm always pretty sceptical, but in this case it seems pretty clear cut. Even if you took an overly aggressive line, the other party was to blame for crossing the line.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Spandex said:


> From what I can see in the pictures, the impact occurred in the main road, not the side road. That means it was the other drivers fault as he crossed the give way line when it wasn't safe to do so. It doesn't really matter what path you took as you turned in because they'd already crossed that line and hit you before you got into the side road.
> 
> When people post on here saying an accident was someone elses fault I'm always pretty sceptical, but in this case it seems pretty clear cut. Even if you took an overly aggressive line, the other party was to blame for crossing the line.


Thank you spandex, someone who can judge exactly what happened to the last detail.  
The boy was also being abusive toward me and then apologized for the accident and shook my hand on departure. 
Been driving for 15+ years and never had a fault accident in this six that I've been through.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi all, have come to collect my TT and took a friend with me for extra support.
Cannot believe that we have found numerous faults starting with the alloy wheel that has not painted properly and bubbled paint work in it where my friend says they shoud have either replaced the wheel or sanded it down properly, paint work or the rear panel is dull and patchy so I have taken pictures, lower sill not level to rear panel, driver door has been scratched with sanding paper is what my friend says, rear bumper has scratches and over spray on it. Really  now


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Just a sugestion but..................

Write/print the list out in the form of a complaint letter and hand/post one copy to the repairers and send one to the insurance as they will need to authorise any more funding for the work and in the letter give a specific time frame perhaps 14 days for it to rectified.

Make sure you clearly list the observed faults separately at the beginning of the letter and then perhaps have a second list further on that states your suggested remedies.

That keeps it much simpler if there are disagreements as the visual faults should be obvious and not disputable whereas the remedies may vary and be argued. ie replacing the new wheel or resanding and repainting and lacquering etc

Good luck. 

Probably best to go back with someone again if you intend handing the letter over in person.

Also if you have time and know a nearby body shop pop it in for a second opinion.
Perhaps send Paul some pics maybe.


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Your not having much luck this year are you K!!

Was it done through your insurance? If so you usually have 3 years warranty on any work, subject to wear and tear. Also if you are unhappy with the work, ring your insurance co immediately and make them aware of the problems.

My cousin used to be a sprayer etc and he had an accident in his car (non fault), it was repaired, he saw it wasnt good enough and sent it back 3 times as wasnt happy, in the end he got it taken to another bodyshop which he new and trusted! All done at no extra cost to him as the work wasnt acceptable, its all done at the bodyshops cost not the insurance co as they agree a price with the bodyshop and if the works not good enough its the bodyshops fault not theirs if I recall correctly.

On you accident I would say generally ins co will back you as you were turning into a side road not out, which third party was so you should be ok, not like me on a roundabout where I had to settle at 50-50 even when wasnt my fault!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Just a sugestion but..................
> 
> Write/print the list out in the form of a complaint letter and hand/post one copy to the repairers and send one to the insurance as they will need to authorise any more funding for the work and in the letter give a specific time frame perhaps 14 days for it to rectified.
> 
> ...


Right two hours wait and what a joke!.

I'm sure my rear panel has altered causing the boot not to shut properly and making a clonk sound!. 
The repaired says its nothing to do with the impact but i don't believe that at all.

Where's Paul when I need him


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh my god hun  this isnt right 

Paul, Paul where are you  get him on the case tho hun

Feel so much for you


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

shell said:


> Oh my god hun  this isnt right
> 
> Paul, Paul where are you  get him on the case tho hun
> 
> Feel so much for you


I'm so upset hun, can't believe this is happening. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

End of the day this shouldnt be happeneing at all hun, like what has been said get some pictures and get them off to Paul and prob even take it for a second opinion as well, back your self up as much as possible!

Is there any way, you can choose the body shop, i.e not let them have it back and send it to one of Pauls where he can watch over the work if you get me? Or does this body shop have to do it? 

It frustrates me, its there job and it should be coming out correct and perfect...............


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

I know shell, not taken the car off the garage and they even tried to slyly if that's a word  tells yet will sort out the chips that are on the driver door along with the scratches they caused and align the boot lid because its too close to the panel.  what! Why is it like that?, it wasn't like this before. My boot closed properly before and never made funny clonk noise!

I called my insurance company right away who say they would have to correct what I'm not happy with but the garage say the damage to my car did not cause the rear panel to move but they will adjust the boot lid and mop out the paint to get deep ridges out.

If only I could believe that.

Pm later x


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

wow princess, ive been away from the forum a while. last time i read this post it was just the paint that had been stripped! feeling your pain big time, sorry to hear about the problems. i would be screwing :twisted:


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the problems with the repair, especially after what you've been through, I had a similar experience with my last car when it was repaired after an accident and know how disappointed you must be.

Rubbing down marks showing through the paint is indicative of poor preparation and does not bode well for the future. I would agree with what previous members have posted about listing all of the faults and putting it in writing to the repairers and the insurers.

If the faults don't get rectified by the repairers to your satisfaction, you can either get the insurance company to get your TT inspected or take it elsewhere to get a second opinion. If the insurance company then agrees that the repairs have not been done to a satisfactory standard, you can take your car elsewhere (which is what I did) and have the rectification work done there. It is a long winded process but worth the effort in the long run.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

shell said:


> .............Is there any way, you can choose the body shop,....


Yes you can but you have to get your insurers approval. Perhaps indicate to them the lack of confidence you have after you complained. ie trying to fob you off etc.

A second opinion is always useful as it's then more difficult for the bodyshop and insurers to contradict.

Don't lose heart. At the end of the day it will get sorted. :-*


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear more bad news for you and your car , I've pm you ref your rights on this , but for everyone else I thought I would write on here the process so if anyone else has the misfortune for this to happen they know their rights

You don't have to take the car back to them if you have lost confidence in their ability to repair it to correct level it show be ,
First thing is to take pictures and inform your insurance company of all the problems that they have caused and not done correctly , most likely they will try and get you to go back to them to get it done ,as that will be the cheaper option for them as if you go elsewhere they will have to pay that then charge all the costs back to the original bodyshop , but your not under any obligation at all to return there 
The next step would be that if you get it done elsewhere they might send out a independent engineer who would go though the list of faults and tell you what needs doing , he would then go back to the insurance company with the list of faults and agree costs with the insurance company and they would most likely ask you to go to another bodyshop of their choice as they have agreed rates with certain bodyshops, but you can choose which one you wish to go if there is someone you trust , when the work is done quite often they will send out the independent engineer again to inspect the car when's its done to check its all done right 
The bodyshop manager should call you to apologise and ask to see the car and the faults with you in order for them to put it right but again its up to you wether you wish to go back there 
The quickest option to get it sorted is to go back to the original repairer and hopefully they will be keen to sort it , taking elsewhere will take longer but I can assure that the insurance company will make sure it gets sorted for you so don't worry it will get sorted

When I see the pics later I will pm you with what needs doing on it 
Cheer
Paul


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Kal, that sounds very familiar.
Good advice, and at the end of the day don't despair because it will get sorted.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you Charles, Paul, Steve, Skeee, Shell.

Hand on heart, I've had enough [smiley=bigcry.gif]

It's worse than it looks and they even took it back in for a polish :lol:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

oz_p said:


> Your not having much luck this year are you K!!
> 
> Was it done through your insurance? If so you usually have 3 years warranty on any work, subject to wear and tear. Also if you are unhappy with the work, ring your insurance co immediately and make them aware of the problems.
> 
> ...


Hi op_z, yes it was through insurance and yes I did call up my ins co and they told me to give it back if i'm not happy but the Bodyshop Manager wasn't happy about what I did  Ins co are saying that the bodyshop will have to rectify it but I know they will take the buscuit as they were already pointing out other things on my baby from previous but that has nothing to do with whats happened to my car from what work they have carried out on :!: 
They kept going on about things like, my insurance company didnt approve a new alloy wheel bulls*** lies I can guarantee they told the insurance i was repairable just to get the job and not total loss the car to make them selves some money and not lose the JOB, if your painting a panel in most cases it needs to be blended into the other panels nearest right?.

I will not let this go for sure.


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Im amazed at the poor quality of work the bodyshop have done if those pics are post work, as no way should you have white flecks (presume paint chips) all over the area post repair of the damage. I would ask your ins co for detail of what they agreed to repair as im surprised they didnt authorise a new wheel or at least a proper refurb, ie to original spec if it was damaged in the accident.

I made the mistake once of accepting a car back when I wasnt happy with it, they had only half over sprayed the front bumper post accident to the corner of it, the front wing and drivers door, looked horrible as half the bumper was all nice and the other half all chipped!!!

A good sprayer/bodyshop will always overspray the surrounding area to make it match up, they wont fix areas that werent part of the damage but def will overspray etc..

Do you have any pics of the car before the accident to use as a comparison? You could use them to point out to the bodyshop/ins co that the boot etc was fine beforehand... Where are you based btw?


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Another point which for future reference, if the ins co did write it off etc you dont have to accept that you can take the car back and the pay out and repair it yourself, I have done it before and so has a mate. You just have to get quotes for the work first to make sure its worthwhile..

Also wasnt it someone elses fault? Surely you should have gone through their ins co for repair etc?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi op_z, yes it was th third party at fault but he is not admitting liability at this time as I have received a letter from his ins co stating this.

I have an appointment at the body shop tomoro with the engineer and them selves so need to be prepaired for what to come. 
I'm dreading it because this happened once before and the assessor got tea and buscuits so was all on the oppossed side an left me in the poo.

I wish they did total loss it but the repairers are out there to make money so won't right it off 

Yes I sent pictures for both before and after the damage and I for sure know that there was no problems with my boot lid prior to the accident.
Further more repairs were an insult to me so will see what happens tomorrow afternoon.
Will keep you guys informed.

Kind regards .


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh dear... well hopefully it will get sorted out sooner rather than later, took me 2 years to settle an accident claim and ended up with only 50-50! You should be ok as generally turning into a road means your not at fault, also pics of where you car are should help!

Good luck when you go to the bodyshop, try and keep calm and make your point clear to the assessor and show them the pictures of before and after etc plus also any you have of the accident damage too, ideally printed if possible.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you op_z I will try get all my paper work sorted out tonight.
Hope the assesor isnt biased 

Two years my gosh that's a long time.
Thanks again for wishing me luck


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

A lesson for everyone here is to take your car to a bodyshop of your choice. NOT who the insurance choose.

I own and run a bodyshop and am surprised at the small percentage of people know this.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

stortford said:


> A lesson for everyone here is to take your car to a bodyshop of your choice. NOT who the insurance choose.
> 
> I own and run a bodyshop and am surprised at the small percentage of people know this.


Thank you

Will remember this for future ref: a handful of other membes have stated the same.

Kind regards

Kal


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

The [email protected]@@ assessor said there was nothing wrong with the paint work and the work the insurance approved has been done and the allow wheel would only be face painted
The door doenst have anything to do with the repair and the back bumper would only get repaired where the scuff is, he also said that the computer generates the parts list and doesnt mean it will be done.
the manager of the body shop said the badges and number plate light havent been changed so havent been charged for but it is a lie because they tried to charge for extras So I said yes that's because I raised the issue now!. 
The assessor was being a right bastard and not on my side.
Then he saw two blue silicone pipes where the Intercooler sits and says has the car been turboed lol I said the car is a turbo so he's going to raise this with my insurer.
What a biased prick!.

I had nothing because the pictures I showed him, he didn't even want to know what a bastard [smiley=bomb.gif]

If only I had Paul there to sort these f******* out


----------



## muld77 (May 10, 2012)

I would take the matter to the financial ombudsman service who will be able to offer an impartial opinion. When this happened with a mate of mine he collected all the evidence he could, sent it off and they found the job wasn't of a satisfactory standard allowing him to take it elsewhere and get it done properly.

http://www.financial-ombudsman.org....notes/motor-insurance-repairs-to-vehicles.htm


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Your kidding K, what a banker!!!!

Dont take it, complain to your ins co again and say the treasted you badly and point out the assessor didnt even know what car it was based upon his turbo comments!! See if you can take it to another bodyshop of your choosing and get an independent, ie non biased view of the work thats been done.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Muld77 Thank you I will see what my ins say before I do 

oz_p I wish I were  what a total mess. The only way I can take it to another garage is to pay the £500 excess and take it that way which puts those T****** in the clear in the end doesn't it.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

oz_p said:


> Dont take it, complain to your ins co again and say he treated you badly and point out the assessor didnt even know what car it was based upon his turbo comments!! See if you can take it to another bodyshop of your choosing and get an independent, ie non biased view of the work that's been done.


 Fully agree.

If the assessor was too busy looking in the engine bay for excuses rather than listening to you then either he has another agenda, ie trying to not pay out for the re-repair, unlikely. Or more likely he (assume it's a he which is most likely the problem) felt 'put out' by a girlie with a nice car complaining about bloke stuff. 
I've seen it all before. Unfortunately because most women are clueless with cars etc most men assume ALL women are clueless with technical stuff.

I'm surprised you didn't get angry. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
You let me down! I would have expected no less from you! :-*

Note- if the insurance mention the silicon hose you can fully explain, how it's not a mod, to them and also impress them and shame them with your knowledge.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> oz_p said:
> 
> 
> > Dont take it, complain to your ins co again and say he treated you badly and point out the assessor didnt even know what car it was based upon his turbo comments!! See if you can take it to another bodyshop of your choosing and get an independent, ie non biased view of the work that's been done.
> ...


Worst thing yet is he didnt care about what I was saying but more about the blue hose in the front bumper says what a plonker he was going to be

Skeee, honestly I am not in a laughing mood so please reframe from this thanks
It was a male asssessor and he was making faces from the outset with the body shop manager so I knew what was going to be the end result.
Insurance cant call it a mod as its a pipe for goodness sake and won't make me go any faster.
Further more he was being intimidating and trying to make me sound the the guilty party.
What a clown, I'm the one he should be defending as I'm the insured and he has come from AXA which is the main company for swiftcover.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry if I upset you Kal. Don't lose heart. Cheer up because it will get sorted. 


Kprincess said:


> .............It was a male assessor and he was making faces from the outset with the body shop manager so I knew what was going to be the end result...............Further more he was being intimidating and trying to make me sound the the guilty party........


 This just confirms my suspicions, and I think it's worth a mention when you complain to the insurance.
At the end of the day you are paying the insurance for these people to work for you and there not!

If you haven't already, I would list all these points and register a complaint, and include a mention about the assessor and the whole way this case is being handled. Let the insurance know that if it's not sorted then you'll send a copy to the Insurance Ombudsman.



Kprincess said:


> .................Insurance can't call it a mod as its a pipe for goodness sake and won't make me go any faster....................


 My point exactly.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Sorry Kal. Don't lose heart. Cheer up because it will get sorted. Okay
> 
> 
> Kprincess said:
> ...


Thanks, Guess what, already been done and the lady on the phone did mention that he has an agressive attitude about him.
Believe me when I say my mate could have throttled him on the spot but kept quiet for my sake.

Insurance ombudsman will not hear anything till I'm satisfied my insurance isnt complying


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Kprincess said:


> .................. lady on the phone did mention that he has an aggressive attitude about him............


 That's no way to deal with the public/customers. People like that need to be advised as to how to improve.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > .................. lady on the phone did mention that he has an aggressive attitude about him............
> ...


People like that need to be taught as to who's side they are meant to be on :!: but I always knew it would go against me.


----------



## billypicard1 (Aug 29, 2012)

What a nightmare time you have had Kprincess since all this started and now this, up his own bottom twit thinks it's ok to make you feel even worse at time when he should be trying to support you through this crisis. Stay strong, we're all behind you on the forum until you get it sorted  I assume it's not practical for the forum to provide an on site service for desperate members in times of real need similar to this :?: There are loads of members who have been giving you some great advice which I'm sure you've found very helpful, but nothing would beat someone who knows how to deal with these guys by your side [smiley=deal2.gif] would offer but living in Northern Ireland is not ideal..good luck.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

billypicard1 said:


> What a nightmare time you have had Kprincess since all this started and now this, up his own bottom twit thinks it's ok to make you feel even worse at time when he should be trying to support you through this crisis. Stay strong, we're all behind you on the forum until you get it sorted  I assume it's not practical for the forum to provide an on site service for desperate members in times of real need similar to this :?: There are loads of members who have been giving you some great advice which I'm sure you've found very helpful, but nothing would beat someone who knows how to deal with these guys by your side [smiley=deal2.gif] would offer but living in Northern Ireland is not ideal..good luck.


Awe thanks 

Paulc1 has been a great help along with all the other member who have been helping with their advice so yes I'm taking it all in and using a lot of it too [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Baby back with loads of scratches on the fresh paint and swirl marks all over area!. aligned boot poorly.

Dogs


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

If the scratches and swirls aren't particularly deep they will polish out with something like Autoglym Super Resin Polish,took me over an hour to get rid of a small area (foot square) of some very fine scratches on the bonnet. It looked perfect when I'd finished it. The boot alignment may be their impatience, in not getting it perfectly straight. Or it could be something serious like the rear is bent. Hard to tell until you've spent some time and checked. It's a fiddly job, especially if on your own, but there should be lines under all the hinges so you can see your adjustments and adjust it little at a time.

But at the end of the day why should you even be contemplating this when after complaining it should be returned perfect with a personal apology from the assessor. Something isn't right is it.

I would show the swirls and boot to another body shop, give them the assessor's contact details and let the assessor authorise it directly. Then if the bonnet won't align they will tell you.

Really sorry to hear this but why I am not surprised! :roll:

Don't lose heart. :-*


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> If the scratches and swirls aren't particularly deep they will polish out with something like Autoglym Super Resin Polish,took me over an hour to get rid of a small area (foot square) of some very fine scratches on the bonnet. It looked perfect when I'd finished it. The boot alignment may be their impatience, in not getting it perfectly straight. Or it could be something serious like the rear is bent. Hard to tell until you've spent some time and checked. It's a fiddly job, especially if on your own, but there should be lines under all the hinges so you can see your adjustments and adjust it little at a time.
> 
> But at the end of the day why should you even be contemplating this when after complaining it should be returned perfect with a personal apology from the assessor. Something isn't right is it.
> 
> ...


Thank you skeee, I'm going to do exactly what you and a few others have said and get a second opinion as I'm unimpressed about the outcome.
I most certainly am not going to get polishing the body work :lol:

After I've finished with these clowns, I will be asking for apologies from certain parties involved.


----------



## cream2chuffchuff (Dec 2, 2012)

you might want to start a moneyclaimonline.gov its very easy to setup with very little costs involved for the claimer, setup by the gov't to stop the bigger cpy's basically takin the piss out of customers, no big solicitor costs, is a time consumin process but 99.9% go in the claimers favour


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Sounds like they have polished it not fully cured and with the wrong mop head.
I always finish polishing with a blue waffle head using ultrafina compound.

Has the paint fully cured on the edges. fingernails will leave indents in these areas if not.

Its horrible that bodyshops turning out poor work get the rest of us bad names.

Hope you get it sorted


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Doesnt sound like a very good bodyshop!!

I woudl wait on doing anything to it yourself as you may invalidate any claim you have for the poor workmanship by the bodyshop etc.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Omg!, the driver window keeps on dropping when I try to close it, I've now realised why this is happening :/ the rubber seal on the rear tiny window isn't fitted in to the grooves 
Rear panel looks duller than my original paint too. 
Paul's says he can have a word with one of his branch managers who can take a look at it so I think this is the best way forward as I trust Paul's and believe thing will get looked at properly with care and attention.

Pps Paul's been a great help along with the rest if you guys so thank you all for your word of support


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi, on collection I forgot to mention that my gear changes have stiffened like the gears are difficult to engage!. 
Smoking from exhaust too  
Anyone help me on these please?.

Thanks

Kal


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Kprincess said:


> Omg!, the driver window keeps on dropping when I try to close it, I've now realised why this is happening :/ the rubber seal on the rear tiny window isn't fitted in to the grooves
> Rear panel looks duller than my original paint too.
> Paul's says he can have a word with one of his branch managers who can take a look at it so I think this is the best way forward as I trust Paul's and believe thing will get looked at properly with care and attention.
> 
> Pps Paul's been a great help along with the rest if you guys so thank you all for your word of support


My dealings with Just Car Clinic began by me taking my car for them to view the poor job done by a retard in an independent body shop. JCC then did me an amazing respray and I've never been more proud of my car! Full story to appear in the next issue of AbdoluTTe - it's not for the feint-hearted!

The day you visit JCC is the beginning of the end of your nightmare. TTOC discount too! 8)


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

burns said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Omg!, the driver window keeps on dropping when I try to close it, I've now realised why this is happening :/ the rubber seal on the rear tiny window isn't fitted in to the grooves
> ...


I have trust in Paul as he has been great every step of the way including my first issue when some woman reversed into my baby whilst parked and now this bodged up repair from a bunch of clowns who have been trading for 90 years! Why the bleep are they still trading with dodgy workmanship like this!.
The first time I went to collect my TT there was a couple who had similar issues with paint work as I was talking with them and they had to go back 3 times.  and the ladies boyfriend said he still wasn't very happy but he can't be asked to take it further as it'll do.

I still think that Paul should still have his own sticky what ever that is


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

If there's a JCC near you I'd pop in and give then your insurer's details and see if they can directly authorise the repairs to correct the boot & paintwork.

http://www.justcarclinics.co.uk/


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> If there's a JCC near you I'd pop in and give then your insurer's details and see if they can directly authorise the repairs to correct the boot & paintwork.
> 
> http://www.justcarclinics.co.uk/


Skeee, just waiting for Paul to give me the go ahead as there a is local JCC to me and paul is going to have a word with the manager of that branch to book my car in for a second opinion. 

Thank you for the link :wink:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Baby not running right!!! Feels like she's revving up and down and last night she just stalled on me after panting.

Almost every gear changing down she revs up to 1500 and fluctuates and this didn't happen before the garage took my car in.  
Traction control light comes on and when I turn the engine off it sometimes disappears and other times stays on!. 
Driver door doesn't shut properly and door handle is sticking when i pull to open!.

What have these lots done to my baby!. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

the door thing could be 1 of 2 things. i had the same when my car went for some paint work. they have either taken the doors off and not put them back on right, orrrrrrr someone has literally lent on it while smoking a *** (which is what happened with mine).

only things i could suggest is disconnecting the MAF and seeing if that helps with the running probs.... have a look under the bonnet and make sure every thing is plugged in i.e the n75 ect. and also test your battery and make sure thats giving out what it should be.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Kal,
so sorry to hear more woes.

Have a good look around the engine compartment (I find a tip is to use a very bright torch and work methodically from left to right and front to rear) if you're really lucky (should be due some by now) you may just find a plug hanging loose somewhere.

Check all the easy sensors first, e.g. MAF and N249 to make sure they are connected securely. It is pointing to the MAF but that is an educated guess. MAF fail puts the ESP light on and will affect the engine running.

If you can see nothing obvious, (still suspecting the MAF- i.e. unless you receive other advice or find more clues) I would remove the MAF (in its housing) and shine a light inside it to see if it is contaminated. You can wash the MAF In the "How To" guides but you need a five point torx bit to remove the two screws common torx are six point. It may be possible to loosen the screws with pliers or mole grips but not advisable as it will chew up the screws and be obvious if you are returning the car for another inspection.

At some point you will need a scan if only to confirm the problem.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Charlesuk said:


> the door thing could be 1 of 2 things. i had the same when my car went for some paint work. they have either taken the doors off and not put them back on right, orrrrrrr someone has literally lent on it while smoking a *** (which is what happened with mine).
> 
> only things i could suggest is disconnecting the MAF and seeing if that helps with the running probs.... have a look under the bonnet and make sure every thing is plugged in i.e the n75 ect. and also test your battery and make sure thats giving out what it should be.


Hi Charlesuk, I'm not sure what they've done to her but it may also be due to the rear quarter window rubber not fitted into it's home. 
MAF is new maybe 3months N75 also fairly new as these are common problem from what I've learnt over the years I've owned her.

Hey Skeee, I do hope I get some soon  
As mentioned above I have fairly new parts but will thoroughly check once day breaks as its too cold to go out with a torch  
No Engine fault lights have illuminated so it's odd but this is an Audi :-|

Many thanks guys

Kal


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow

You must be going through a very testing time at the moment,  I read your posts with sadness and really feel for you, 
I do hope you get this all sorted out soon as at any time of the year this is terrible let alone at Christmas, good luck and fingers crossed for you


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

dazzadrew1 said:


> Wow
> 
> You must be going through a very testing time at the moment,  I read your posts with sadness and really feel for you,
> I do hope you get this all sorted out soon as at any time of the year this is terrible let alone at Christmas, good luck and fingers crossed for you


Thank you dazzadrew1, the last couple of months have put me through one of the most depressing times I've ever had and knowing that the repairs have been done very poorly makes me cringe with hatred toward the repairers who I feel don't give a hoot about what they've done and further more made it worse by leaving parts off/paint work shoddy and not fitting other parts properly.  
I just wish this gets sorted and my insurance company realize that my TT has been poorly repaired !.

Thanks again


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Very depressing times indeed, stay strong and you will get the result you deserve, 
You have a lot of fight in you ,we all are very proud of you,

Keep us up to date on the progress


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Kprincess said:


> ......................................... repairers who I feel don't give a hoot about what they've done and further more made it worse by leaving parts off/paint work shoddy and not fitting other parts properly.


That's because they don't.

Sorry Paul! That's just my own opinion as it's also my experience of 'Accident Repair Centres. I'm sure they're not all like that. I hope.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

dazzadrew1 said:


> ..........................you have a lot of fight in you ................


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

You're getting a bad rep _(edit)_ angry Kal! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

dazzadrew1 said:


> Very depressing times indeed, stay strong and you will get the result you deserve,
> You have a lot of fight in you ,we all are very proud of you,
> 
> Keep us up to date on the progress


I need to have a lot if fight in me as no one else will :wink:

Thanks

Kal


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> You're getting a bad rep _(edit)_ angry Kal! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Shush [smiley=whip.gif] :wink:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

My friend has put his laptop into my TT diagnostic connection and found:
Longitudinal acceleration sensor G251 27-00 implausible singal.

Control module for all wheel drive J492 49-00 no communication?. He says something to do with Quattro system maybe wires disturbed or not connected properly on ABS system :?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

The Longitudinal sensor (G251) fail will put on the ESP Fail (Traction Control) lamp quite probably only when your moving and will then clear after you have stopped and restarted the ignition as it needs the car moving to know it has failed.

27-00 simply means it is a constant 'hard' fail as opposed to 27-10 which is an intermittent fail.

You can actually inspect its output (and confirm the fault) using the VagCom lead in the, select Address 3, ABS, Measuring Blocks, Block 6 and rock the car side to side then front ot back and watch the voltages fluctuate slightly then settle as the car settles.

Note the edit- Measuring Block 6. Field 1 is G251 signal output. It should fluctuate around zero ie 0.00ms~0.50ms ish.
Audi stated zero limit is +/- 1.50ms.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> The Longitudinal sensor fail will put on the ESP Fail (Traction Control) lamp quite probably only when your moving and will then clear after you have stopped and restarted the ignition as it needs the car moving to know it has failed.
> 
> You can actually inspect its output (and confirm the fault) using the VagCom lead in the, select 3, ABS, Measuring Blocks, Block 5 and rock the car side to side then front ot back and watch the voltages fluctuate slightly then settle as the car settles.


Skeee are you a mechanic?.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Mechanic! How dare you!  
I am an Engineer! :roll:

read this for the G251 location. Perhaps check the plug is on ok. However it could be wiring.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=181860

It sometimes helps to connect up Vagcom and monitor Address 3 ABS, Measuring Blocks, Block 6, field 1, (G251)
whilst checking the connections at the same time (don't unplug it) if you disturb the plug/cables and the reading changes by a lot then it will probably be a broken wire or bad plug connection.

If the reading is stuck very high then probably a broken sensor, or a 'short' (damaged wires touching) in the wiring. In this case I would unplug it and see if the reading changes.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Mechanic! How dare you!
> I am an Engineer! :roll:


Why excuse me Engineer sir 

You seem to know so much about TT's 

btw, what would doing that test prove?.

Thanks

Kal


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

It may be they have unplugged the sensor perhaps and not reconnected it properly, or the wiring may be damaged, or it could be pure coincidence that it has failed.

Looking at the output readings (I've edited the previous post) can help you decide if it is the sensor or wiring.

Or you could just replace the sensor and test it that way? Bit more expensive though. Although there are loads on ebay etc.

Also have a look at the 'other end' of the wiring ie, J104, which is the big plug on the ABS pump/ECU. Don't disconnect this with the ignition on. But with ignition off, disconnect it and maybe give it a squirt of compressed air an/or ispprpyl Alcohol then reconnect it when it's dry and do another check of the Measuring Blocks, Block 6.

The ABS connector has a 'collar' you have to lift up before you can pull the big plug loose. It's quite easy to access jut behind the airbox under the square relay box.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> It may be they have unplugged the sensor perhaps and not reconnected it properly, or the wiring may be damaged, or it could be pure coincidence that it has failed.
> 
> Looking at the output readings (I've edited the previous post) can help you decide if it is the sensor or wiring.
> 
> Or you could just replace the sensor and test it that way? Bit more expensive though. Although there are loads on ebay et.


Skeee your an undercover diamond in the ruff :wink: :lol:

Thank you ever so much for your help


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Re:- Control module for all wheel drive J492 49-00 no communication?
Sorry but I know very little about Haldex.

The Haldex (select Address 22 AWD, for when you want to clear the code)

I would clear the code, although 49-00 is a hard fail so will probably come straight back.
Then perhaps check the earth wire on the Haldex unit under the car.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=305923&p=2437030&hilit=Haldex+Earth+Strap#p2437030

Also bear in mind that the ESP system uses the MAF and ABS and Haldex so sometimes one fault can throw out two or three different fault codes on other systems.

If you're really bored read this:- http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/Audi/TT/Au ... yGuide.pdf


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

I've added (another :roll: ) edit re checking the connection to the big ABS plug, J104.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Kprincess said:


> .....................Skeee your an undercover diamond in the ruff :wink: :lol: .....


I ain't that rough!
But I am a diamond!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Re:- Control module for all wheel drive J492 49-00 no communication?
> Sorry but I know very little about Haldex.
> 
> The Haldex (select Address 22 AWD, for when you want to clear the code)
> ...


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey SKEE whats the difference between an Engineer and a mechanic?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > .....................Skeee your an undercover diamond in the ruff :wink: :lol: .....
> ...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

+1 on Monkey being helpful top man what this forum is all about


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Skeee and KPrincess - there seems to be a lot of tension amongst you  :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Kprincess said:


> .............My friend tried to clear the code but it kept coming back on so something is definitely wrong :!:
> Will get someone to check the wiring asap and call my insurance as things aren't right at all :!: ..........................


If the second part of the fault code ends in -00 (not -10 for intermittent) then that is to be expected.

It's worth having a good look around the areas where parts were replaced or removed, in case that's where the wiring may have been disturbed or a sensor disconnected.

Re the Haldex code, I wouldn't expect it to be the fuse (I think it's 31, but would check) as if that has blown I would expect the ESP fail light to remain on with engine start.

Hoggy will know a lot more about Haldex but I may have upset him with comments about his Vauxhall! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

keithtd said:


> Hey SKEE whats the difference between an Engineer and a mechanic?


Nothing really, just snobbery! 

I used to run a shift of several mechanics and technicians.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > .............My friend tried to clear the code but it kept coming back on so something is definitely wrong :!:
> ...


Yes skeee, Paul has also just messaged me stating the fault could lie where the suspension has been disturbed so thanks again.

No wonder you have a vast amount of knowledge


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

SKEEE so you'd happily sit in an aircraft at 37,000ft designed by a mechanic or engineer?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

I worked in production and maintenance not design.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> I worked in production and maintenance not design.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

You just seemed insulted when referred to as a mechanic so you must see a difference!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Technically, an engineer will be more qualified, ie to degree or equivalent level. Whereas a mechanic can have very basic qualifications or even none in some apprenticeship type situations. 
In my situation the 'engineer' was the manger (with these qualifications) and would 'manage' the technicians and mechanics, although in reality it was more of a team based situation than a manger/worker one.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Kprincess said:


> ............. have a vast amount of knowledge


Vast is a bit too kind!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > ............. have a vast amount of knowledge
> ...


 I love the Simpsons and **** is just an idiot :lol:

Okay you have a lot of TT knowledge then :wink:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Just realised they have since painted the complete alloy wheel.

What clowns lol why didn't they just do that first.

Still got other issues though.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Kprincess said:


> ................What clowns lol why didn't they just do that first....................


 Because it's cheaper and they'd hope you wouldn't notice! :roll:

Hopefully not necessary if they've done it properly, but if it's not documented I'd make a note of what wheel was repainted in case the finish deteriorates prematurely, as you will have a few years guarantee on paintwork.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > ................What clowns lol why didn't they just do that first....................
> ...


Edit: They messed with the wrong person haven't they :wink:

I will skeee, see how sly these garages are and what you said regards these dodgy garages no Offence to Paul of course it's damn well true the cow boys :x

Edit:


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

SKEEE, a munf ago I cudn't spell engunear now apparently I is one! - only joking glad you see them differently - for me there's a huge difference!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Update on Insurance call, I called numerous times and get the same answer saying the cheif engineer will give me a call but with no avail.

BASTARDS still making up excuses as im typing on here and on the phone to them :x

Now it's tony the senior engineer that is supposed to call me tomorrow, I can bet that aint happening


----------



## Canis (Sep 5, 2012)

Kprincess, who is the insurance company?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Canis said:


> Kprincess, who is the insurance company?


Swiftcover or is it s**tcover


----------



## Canis (Sep 5, 2012)

If you are on the phone then you have the right to speak to a manager, if they refuse tell them they are breaking the law (telecoms act) and they have a legal obligation to allow you to escalate the issue to a manager. Originally they will put you through to a team supervisor who has very little authority over and above the person you are already talking to, just more experience and a higher pay ban as they are responsible for the actions of the others around them. Sometimes they are very helpful but a lot of the time they are no better than the original person, so ask again to speak to a manager. Once again the supervisor cannot refuse to put you through, though 9 times out of 10 they will offer to get someone to call you back.

To be honest, once you have been through that malarky a few times it wears very thin, so from there you need to go above the call centre (they really are not very well trained and don't know what they are doing other than following a script for most situations). Your best bet is to contact Sarah Vaughan (Director of Motor Insurance for Swift Cover), the address is 74 Portsmouth Road, Cobham, Surrey, KT11 1HY and the phone number is 0871 271 1113 (main switchboard), now if ou are very clever and blag your way past the receptionist on the phone you may get put through to the right office to make your complaint personally, though to contact Sarah the chances are you need to write to her.

There is another option, it carries some risks with it but can give you some very very good results. What you need to know is the name of the person dealing with your complaint. Get all the details in writing and then contact the press department (I think Swiftcover use an agency for this, Agency Brazil rings a bell but the details for press contacts can be found on the Swiftcover website). Approach them to ask for a comment on the case, when asked why say you have reached the end of your tether over the whole affair and have decided to put together a press pack. You are giving Swiftcover the chance to reply to your opinion which will then be included in your press pack which will be sent to both the national press and industry press. It all now depends on how balsy you want to be and how they respond. you have a 50/50 chance of getting away with this and it is all about timing. If the press are looking for the next big company to beat over the head (which currently they are) then Swiftcover may suddenly buckle and give you everything you want, but if they feel like a fight they may just completely stonewall you and you could end up taking longer to get everything fixed right, or in the worst case scenario they may decide that they wish to cancel your policy (which they have the right to do) which will leave you with a black mark against your name and having to fight the whole thing for a lot longer.

Personally I would go through the escalation route before trying to call their bluff over the press, it is more likely to get you good results in the long term, getting a sneaky letter through to the ultimate boss is not easy, but if you manage it then it can give very very good results as they will want to be seen to being pro-active around the problems the company is facing...


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

hi canis,

When I first called I was going to speak to a supervisor who after 20minutes never got back so I hung the phone up and called again and demanded I speak to the manager so I was then told to wait whilst they get him on the line this time for 2minutes, then I was told that the manager is very busy and she cannot take my call, I then said why is it that when I am making a complaint and have a car that is dangerous to drive with many other issues no one is willing to help me and even the senior engineer who was meant to call me over two weeks ago, still hasn't called!.
I will type a letter a BCC it to Ombudsman, Insurance and whoever else I need to send it too.

PS they didn't even offer a callback and when I asked them for a call back, she said sorry this is an inbound call centre so I may not get a callback so that tells me how important I am as a Customer. out of 0/10 

whoever you are and however you got this information I really appreciate the help as I have tried everything mentioned so far but still getting passed around from idiot to idiot who tell me the same thing over and over and this time I spoke to a Kylie who I gave a full description of what was wrong and how I felt in relation to how the insurance were dealing with my complaint which wasn't really going anywhere as I know she cannot do anything but pass the message on to her senior who is dealing with the matter but I will see what happens tomorrow and if nothing comes of my phone call today, then I will be getting in touch with consumers rights, CAB and the motor repairs Ombudsman as I've had enough of this crap I've had to put up with.

Kind regards


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Kal,
sorry to hear this still hasn't been resolved. 
That's very good advice from Canis. If it was me I'd write a letter to the head of their complaints' dept and copy it to the aforementioned Director and copy it to the Ombudsman. In the letter give a specific time frame for reply. Seven days is the norm. 
I would also mention a time frame for having the car inspected, maybe 10 or 14 days?
Mention in the letter how unhappy you are and that you have lost faith in their repairer and in their customer service to remedy the matter.
List all the faults and keep it factual and easy to read.
Also mention because of this loss of faith you will have the car repaired elsewhere and will send Swiftcover the bill and if not paid will claim it in the Small Claims Court.
Keep a copy of everything.
There is plenty of good info out there.
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/shoppi ... o-complain
http://www.financial-ombudsman.org.uk/c ... laints.htm
I would also find another body shop (either a VBRA one or one you can trust/has been recommended) and see if they will quote you to remedy the original repair work.

Good luck, and don't give up!


----------



## Canis (Sep 5, 2012)

Kprincess, not a problem, I hate to see insurance companies acting in this way and will willingly help if I can. The problem is it is the actions of companies like Swift Cover that bring all other insurance companies into disrepute despite the other companies doing their best to do right by customer if they can.

The Insurance Ombudsman will not take up a complaint until Swift Cover have had a chance to resolve it, if Swift Cover respond to the complaint saying the complaint is still open and they are trying to resolve it you may find the Ombudsman closes it down as no current complaint to answer. The emphasis will be on you to prove that Swift Cover have no real intention of resolving the complaint or have taken no action in a reasonable time (normally 28 days) to assure you they are addressing your issues.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Canis said:


> Kprincess, not a problem, I hate to see insurance companies acting in this way and will willingly help if I can. The problem is it is the actions of companies like Swift Cover that bring all other insurance companies into disrepute despite the other companies doing their best to do right by customer if they can.
> 
> The Insurance Ombudsman will not take up a complaint until Swift Cover have had a chance to resolve it, if Swift Cover respond to the complaint saying the complaint is still open and they are trying to resolve it you may find the Ombudsman closes it down as no current complaint to answer. The emphasis will be on you to prove that Swift Cover have no real intention of resolving the complaint or have taken no action in a reasonable time (normally 28 days) to assure you they are addressing your issues.


Hi canis, I just cannot believe that swift cover are doing nothing o help me as a customer and say I will receive a call when in fact I receive nothing and then have to call then to be transferred from advisor to advisor and I'm really getting tired this messing about.

When I do contact the Ombudsman, I will express that I have given sufficient time for swift cover to resolve the matter but fail to take this matter seriously as my vehicle isn't in a fit state to drive and i have also mentioned that to the insurer and they have not shown me any form of evidence that they are willing to help me on this.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Hi Kal,
> sorry to hear this still hasn't been resolved.
> That's very good advice from Canis. If it was me I'd write a letter to the head of their complaints' dept and copy it to the aforementioned Director and copy it to the Ombudsman. In the letter give a specific time frame for reply. Seven days is the norm.
> I would also mention a time frame for having the car inspected, maybe 10 or 14 days?
> ...


Thank you skeee, I'm in the process of typing out this letter but finding it difficult as feeling real stressed out.

I'm really happy that I have support and help from you guys which means a lot to me 

I've been to one of JCC recommended by Paul who has been a great help also and not await JCC's report which will be forwarded to Paulc1 and then can take things further.

Kind regards

Kal


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Kal, 
I understand it can get very stressful and its' tempting to include several four letter words in the complaint! 

What I meant when I said


Skeee said:


> ......................................List all the faults and keep it factual and easy to read..............


 is to keep it polite (but firm) and include everything, perhaps use a list to make it easier to read.
Sometimes it helps to write the letter. Then go back to it later, perhaps next day and re structure it without the f words!

As you're probably aware I was in a very similar situation some years ago with my previous car and did (eventually) get a successful result. What made it worse was that my partner had crashed the car (no one else involved!) so every time I commented about it she took it personally. :roll:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee, sorry to learn you were in a similar situation and glad you got a result 

I just typed a strong letter only to not save it and I cannot find it in the clip board [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Omg this can't be happening [smiley=bigcry.gif] 2hrs of nothing.

Pulls hair out of scalp :!:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

How to set up Autosave. :roll:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you Skeee


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Have you had any mechanical assessment done and/or asked for one?

When I had a side impact some years back that was quite hard but not total loss I asked/demanded/got the rear axle (was a live rear axle though) inspected for any side loading on diff and any damage to brakes etc etc. ( as it was traded it in a few weeks later and diff went south big time so it does happen). 
Have you asked them if this has been done AND by someone proficient in the marque to understand it?

I did successfully get a replacement tyre , after they initially refused I told them I was not happy as impact could cause it to delaminate , and the subsequent heating of the air pocket causes and egg and possibly an accident. Said I would be happy for them NOT to replace the tyre if they could have it in writing the tyre was good. They replaced it..............

Has it at least had alignment checked if you were pushed this far round/down road?

They sound like a right bunch of spastics BTW.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

ELVIS said:


> Have you had any mechanical assessment done and/or asked for one?
> 
> When I had a side impact some years back that was quite hard but not total loss I asked/demanded/got the rear axle (was a live rear axle though) inspected for any side loading on diff and any damage to brakes etc etc. ( as it was traded it in a few weeks later and diff went south big time so it does happen).
> Have you asked them if this has been done AND by someone proficient in the marque to understand it?
> ...


Hello Elvis, their all a bunch of clowns believe me, I've complained with no avail and now with the help of a few kind forum members I've got a full report of the rework that is now required from JCC thanks to paulc1 and constructed a letter of complaint with the help of skeee and Canis thanks guys  those clowns at that body shop butchered my baby and didn't don't give a hoot about what they've done.

They've given me an alignment report which I believe to be a load of bull and the wheel bearing is whining at all speeds so don't believe much was done.
The rear trailing arm thing hasn't been disturbed, all that was done was two arms off and new ones fitted along with the other work which was butchered so who knows what has really been done.

I could have had the full respray and replaced all parts for the amount it cost them clowns to bodge up my car.

Apparently the rear seats roof panel, boot panel were removed to carry out a rear quarter panel repair!. Bull**** as nothing but a mesh grill in the boot was disturbed.


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> Thank you Charles, Paul, Steve, Skeee, Shell.
> 
> Hand on heart, I've had enough [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ...


Bottom of radius of arch near to the horizontal panel gap where it meets cill. Where you have the angled shoulder giving the arch its shape/definition - is that the reflection causing the line to be irregular or is it not following the original line?

Looks like the panel has been pulled and filled and the filler work doesn't follow original line.


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Just tried to photoshop it but i suck arse on computers. Does pic make sense?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Im not too sure whats going on there as my friend had taken the picture and frm what I can remember, the line disappears part the way down so theres no guide line toward the end :?


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Have a look tomorrow lovely, flattens out but still a definite shoulder in it and if the pic/shadows are not playing tricks with me eyes, the shoulder/radius obviously follows line of wheel radius near as damn it - as previous in pic it looks like the shoulder has not been reinstated properly.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

ELVIS said:


> Have a look tomorrow lovely, flattens out but still a definite shoulder in it and if the pic/shadows are not playing tricks with me eyes, the shoulder/radius obviously follows line of wheel radius near as damn it - as previous in pic it looks like the shoulder has not been reinstated properly.


Now you have me worried 

I will take some pics tomorrow and upload if you would like to see as im a little clueless here 

Regards

Kal


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Just compare against 'good side' for symmetry. Give it a wipe/polish and see how light catches it - to your advantage on this occasion black is an unforgiving colour. Lines will be quite obvious how they are meant to run/be.
Maybe i have got it all wrong but that piccie just doesn't look right.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Hmm, do you mean when the line meets the bottom sill panel?. if so it does look off so will have a look tomorrow.

Regards

Kal


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Checked the lines this morning and surprisingly all okay

There seems to be two lines I'm looking at and both seem to be inline with sill panel.

Regards

Kal


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

You sure?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> You sure?


Awwww how cute


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeeester always deleting posts :lol:


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

Kprincess said:


> Canis said:
> 
> 
> > Kprincess, who is the insurance company?
> ...


Mine my old bmw was crashed into, car took the whole side out. They were really good. Must depend on the body shop it goes to.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

DrrnCour said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Canis said:
> ...


I guess you right regarding the body shop as this one is trading 90yrs and the quality of the work is absolutely [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Avus_TT (May 10, 2011)

This happened to mine the other day. I nearly cried I was so mad..


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Avus_TT said:


> This happened to mine the other day. I nearly cried I was so mad..


NOOOOO WAY!!!!!!!! SOAB!!!!!! What low life scum out there :x

That's a killer Avus_TT [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I'm guessing a full side paint job  

Kind regards

Kal


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

There is no excuse for that sort of behaviour. 
Try not to get too upset.

Better still, get even, http://findahitman.com/ 

If it's a regular parking spot then find and ask around for witnesses and look for nearby cctv, even in shops etc if you can narrow down the time.

Also research fitting your own cctv nearby or even inside.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> There is no excuse for that sort of behaviour.
> Try not to get too upset.
> 
> Better still, get even, http://findahitman.com/
> ...


Trust you Skeee :lol:

I'll take two thanks :roll: :wink:


----------



## lew (Dec 22, 2012)

I was parked next to a BMW X5 in ASDA the other day. Less than 12 months old.

It had the word 'MOVE' keyed over the rear passenger and drivers door.

Nasty. Obviously blocked someone in who took objection!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Could have meant move out of your home too?.

Mean people out there for sure!.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Swiftcover

Change of Legal entity / company name :? to AXA Insurance UK Plc

Why would they do this for?.

Is it something I said lol


----------



## Canis (Sep 5, 2012)

AXA "own" Swiftcover. So all they are doing is shifting the legal complaints procedure to the parent company, guess why Swiftcover have very few unresolved complaints in their annual reports?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Canis said:


> AXA "own" Swiftcover. So all they are doing is shifting the legal complaints procedure to the parent company, guess why Swiftcover have very few unresolved complaints in their annual reports?


Thanks for that Canis, that's what I was thinking now it's a fight with AXA for what I believe is right.

Sent 6/7 emails got two replies to say the info will be handed over to the senior engineer and get back to me, now the person I was emailing has simply blocked me from doing so. :lol: what a p**** :x

Kind regards

Kal


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

B****** never did get back to me on this issue of the poor repair so looks like legal action has to be taken. :x


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Update on issue with repair.

The assessor has been and near enough like the other one but I had a friend with me so they couldn't mess me about this time!. 
They've agreed to restore or correct my TT to how it was and will also check why the ESP has illuminated and he says they can find out when this light illuminated from diagnostics so hopefully get that sorted too as it was okay before the repairer got their hands on my car.
They will let me know when they are going to collect as they do have a right to correct any faults mentioned [smiley=argue.gif] so I will let them deal with it and if later I'm still not happy with the repair then ombudsman it will be.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

,, if not a result, then at least progress,, 8)


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

roddy said:


> ,, if not a result, then at least progress,, 8)


Yes I've actually waited well over 3mths for this so hopefully all will be well fingers crossed


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Soudns like some progress at last, presume its not going back to the same bodyshop?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

oz_p said:


> Soudns like some progress at last, presume its not going back to the same bodyshop?


Hi oz_p,

unfortunately I have no choice but to allow them to try sort out the issues before I can take matters further or county court so I have to give them a final chance to rectify the faults.

Hopefully this time round the clowns will sort it out properly :x

Regards

Kal


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Kprincess said:


> oz_p said:
> 
> 
> > Soudns like some progress at last, presume its not going back to the same bodyshop?
> ...


Fair enough I guess but still annoying for you... I know my cousin refused the work on his car 3 times and in the end they sent it to another bodyshop, he used to be a sprayer so knew what he was on about, which probably helped lol

Hopefully you get it all sorted now


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

oz_p said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > oz_p said:
> ...


oz_p if I had a choice, I would never take it back to those idiots believe you me.
Lets see what happens and will get back with a hopefully successful result and if not then off we go to the county court.

Kind regards

Kal


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

OMG! I ave just spent the last half hour reading this thread and words fail me! I am sorry to hear everything that has happened to you Kprincess. You seem like a really nice person and certainly don't deserve everything that has happened to you. I wish you all the best matey and hope it all gets sorted soon

Best wishes. Paul


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

alij100 said:


> OMG! I ave just spent the last half hour reading this thread and words fail me! I am sorry to hear everything that has happened to you Kprincess. *You seem like a really nice guy** *and certainly don't deserve everything that has happened to you. I wish you all the best matey and hope it all gets sorted soon
> 
> Best wishes. Paul


** Girl.

With a screen name like that and some of her comments I and pretty sure she is a girl! :wink:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

alij100 said:


> OMG! I ave just spent the last half hour reading this thread and words fail me! I am sorry to hear everything that has happened to you Kprincess. You seem like a really nice guy and certainly don't deserve everything that has happened to you. I wish you all the best matey and hope it all gets sorted soon
> 
> Best wishes. Paul


Kprincess=nice guy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

oops!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

alij100 said:


> OMG! I ave just spent the last half hour reading this thread and words fail me! I am sorry to hear everything that has happened to you Kprincess. You seem like a really nice person and certainly don't deserve everything that has happened to you. I wish you all the best matey and hope it all gets sorted soon
> 
> Best wishes. Paul


Hi Paul, thank you for taking the time out to read my thread as it has been the worst 12 weeks of my life  
I'm at my wits end on this one but hopefully its going to be sorted she says with a deep breath.

Thank you for your kind words 

Kp


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

kazinak said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! I ave just spent the last half hour reading this thread and words fail me! I am sorry to hear everything that has happened to you Kprincess. You seem like a really nice guy and certainly don't deserve everything that has happened to you. I wish you all the best matey and hope it all gets sorted soon
> ...


Excuse me mr kaz, what you doing on an Audi forum when you drive a BM ?
sorry i meant bag of nails :roll: :wink:

JAMason- Women do swear when provoked ask your gf wife or if gay ask your bf :wink:

Kal


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Stop picking on Kaz! He is buying another TT.

_ for a fiver off Tallulah!_  
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=320943&hilit=tractor


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Stop picking on Kaz! He is buying another TT.
> 
> _ for a fiver off Tallulah!_
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=320943&hilit=tractor


 :lol:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Update!.

The repairer has called me this morning to arrange a date for the repairs to be carried out and oh oh guess what?.

They've done a sly one gain :x

Now they are only going to polish the lacquer where repair was carried out but that isn't going to change the fact that the paint job is doggy and they should have originally painted the whole roof pilar as even the person at the audi dealer said there is a paint issue.

ESP issue!. They are now saying they aren't going to send my TT too Audi for diagnostics so they've lied about this and I even had a friend with me too prove this.

Thanks

Kal


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Kprincess said:


> Update!.
> 
> The repairer has called me this morning to arrange a date for the repairs to be carried out and oh oh guess what?.
> 
> ...


Did you get any of the agreed work put down in writing or an email? Or was it all verbal? If its verbal its your word against theirs about what was agreed and you will be fighting an even longer battle. If you have an email or letter confirming the work then present it to them and demand the work be done correctly.

Workshops and insurance companies HATE customers hanging about and returning, its not good for them and their image. Make this point. Tell them you want it doing properly or you will just keep coming back and crating more and more work for them. Don't be ashamed to be a persistent and difficult customer and be make it clear that you know you are being difficult, but its just because you have been fobbed off before and you just want this job done properly so you can all go your separate ways!

Look into the office of fair trading as well, you pay your insurance, they have a contract to return your car to you as it was before, and they are failing to do so. they might be able to offer you some advice that would worry the insurer enough to just get the job done.

Jack.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

JAMason said:


> Did you get any of the agreed work put down in writing or an email? Or was it all verbal? If its verbal its your word against theirs about what was agreed and you will be fighting an even longer battle. If you have an email or letter confirming the work then present it to them and demand the work be done correctly.
> 
> Workshops and insurance companies HATE customers hanging about and returning, its not good for them and their image. Make this point. Tell them you want it doing properly or you will just keep coming back and crating more and more work for them. Don't be ashamed to be a persistent and difficult customer and be make it clear that you know you are being difficult, but its just because you have been fobbed off before and you just want this job done properly so you can all go your separate ways!
> 
> ...


 +1
What he said!

Go back, with your friend (as witness and back up) and also take any e-mails/reports printed off with you and insist the work be completed properly as originally agreed. Including a report on the ESP fault.
If they refuse, then immediately (same day) inform the insurance and use this a case for going to another repairer.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi JAMason skeee,

The assessor told me he will email the details through as agreed and call me and discuss this over the phone but instead I receive a call this morning from the clown at aarc :evil: who denies any knowledge of the important factors of this repair eg ESP and paint work.

Looks like this is going to be a battle through county court as these ******* are taking the **** :x

I'm going to call trading standards and consumer rights to find out if they can help.

Thank you both

Kal


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

She's going back into AARC for repair tomorrow guys.
Fingers crossed or else it's WAR :x

Thanks


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Good luck KP. Hope It all gets sorted this time. Got everything crossed for ya?,

Paul


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

alij100 said:


> Good luck KP. Hope It all gets sorted this time. Got everything crossed for ya?,
> 
> Paul


Thank you Paul, hope this time round I don't have to get my baseball out and crack someones head open :lol:

I don't have faith with these clowns any longer and 30min convo with swift cover customer relations didn't help as I told her that I wasn't happy because I was meant too receive conformation as to what will be repaired/replaced but didn't get anything form that stupid assessor :x

If however I am not happy with what I see which I am certain I won't be, as they only want to polish the laquer over when it should be repainted even when I had someone tell them it wouldn't change the fact the colour tones under the laquer will remain the same/are different and it will be the same he didn't agree with me so will wait and see the outcome. B******s sorry forum


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

alij100 said:


> Good luck KP. Hope It all gets sorted this time. Got everything crossed for ya?,
> Paul


+1
_Although I tend to think that you should make your own luck._

So was it all finally agreed (in writing or a printable e-mail) what will be done?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

I now from previous experience when you get a problem after problem it can get you down with all the hassle it brings but chin up you! I'm sure your luck will change for the better soon. Here's hoping!

Paul


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Indeed.
As twenty three pages of posts regarding this is way too much. Princess has had to waste far too much time with this when she could be using it more productively adding unnecessary bling! :lol:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck KP. Hope It all gets sorted this time. Got everything crossed for ya?,
> ...


Hi skeee, unfortunately this is what I was concerned about and was on the phone for 30minutes trying to explain this to an Annette who said she will email the assessor and he can then forward this to me which still hasn't happened :?

I don't think they care less as I stated that I have lost all faith in swift cover and the repairer who clain they will only polish the paint work and glue the broken bits to secure it, secure the door seal that was hanging off and replace the boot latch cover which they left in the boot and argued it may have been a mistake even when I said, is that what the call 91years of experience and quality control.
The assessor was never on my side and always in falour of the manager P**** from AARC who lied when I mentioned they has replaced the lower right hand side sill as they both claimed this was reused.
I told them to read the Audi text properly before replying with an answer.
I took the car too Audi and the member of staff said the paint needed redoing and why didnt they blow in the paint instead of half way and it is visible that it hasn't been done properly.

I was told by customer relations that if I am not happy after the repair then I will have to get another report stating what is wrong and it has to correspond with the repair :x

I don't think JJC Just car clinic will be there for me this time and may need to ask Paul for his help once again.
I will make sure they pay for full repair costs and whatever else is involved as this has gone on for far too long


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

alij100 said:


> I now from previous experience when you get a problem after problem it can get you down with all the hassle it brings but chin up you! I'm sure your luck will change for the better soon. Here's hoping!
> 
> Paul


Honestly Paul I was almost in tears with anger at what happened :x

Thank you for your words of support


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Indeed.
> As twenty three pages of posts regarding this is way too much. Princess has had to waste far too much time with this when she could be using it more productively adding unnecessary bling! :lol:


Hey mister, thanks for making me :lol: as it helps in these situations  :-*

Yes can't wait to fit my soon to be delivered OE bumper, also get votex painted and fitted same time as having my FK's fitted along with a pair of tie bars lowered to whatever possible for road grip  ... hopefully new Alloy wheels, spacers and I think the last 2 things will be a 3" DP and custom re-map from Wak 

Maybe even get some engine bling, top caps, washer bottle cat oil cap coolant bottle cap and the damn list just grew :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Update on repairs.

Just received a voice message to say car is booked in at Audi main dealers for a diagnostics regarding the haldex so fingers crossed it due to the repairs or accident and Swift have to fork out for repairs!. 
The time I need to pray and hope its a result in my favour.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

roddy said:


> ,, if not a result, then at least progress,, 8)


this time i can only say " good luck "..........


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

roddy said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > ,, if not a result, then at least progress,, 8)
> ...


+1 
When's it going in KP?

Paul


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

roddy wrote:
roddy wrote:
 ,, if not a result, then at least progress,,

this time i can only say " good luck "..........

+1 
When's it going in KP?

Paul

Hello guys, it's gone in as the repairer had to drive it up about 5miles from their location a they couldn't get it on the trailer!, something about it being too low :? 
They've taken it on the same trailer before but when coming to collect, they did struggle and had to drive it back!!!

Apparently they'll find out the result on Monday so hopefully this will be resolved :-|

But judging by the comment made by the repairer this afternoon, we are going to polish the paint work as we want to be happy with the end result!.

I'll be shocked if they can get a colour match without painting it again.

Thank you both for your words of support


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Should be collecting my baby today but haven't received the call from the assessor who is supposed to be there to sign it off.

I'm nervous because I know things wont be right by the way this has been dealt with by the repairer and assessors but hoping for the best.

Wish me luck


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Good luck KP! Got EVERYTHING crossed for ya! :roll:

Paul :-*


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

alij100 said:


> Good luck KP! Got EVERYTHING crossed for ya! :roll:
> 
> Paul :-*


Thanks Paul, I'm hoping they've sorted out the haldex problem. More likely not but here's to hope.

Regards

Kp


----------



## forker (Jul 20, 2012)

persist! you've outlasted the b*stards so far, keep it up and you'll win.

F


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

forker said:


> persist! you've outlasted the b*stards so far, keep it up and you'll win.
> 
> F


Thank you F, glad you said it as I'm so :x for having to go through this!!!
I'm hoping all will be well but in the back of my mind, I know something isn't going to add up because of the experience I've had with these ******* :twisted:

Kind regards

Kp

Skeee think I should take a baseball bat with nails poking out of them just in case I have the urge to play a couple or rounds :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

tbh, i would think about giving up driving cars with your luck so far lol........ever thought about being a proper woman and buying a washing machine?

(creeps away ducking for whatever is going to get thrown at me)


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> tbh, i would think about giving up driving cars with your luck so far lol........ever thought about being a proper woman and buying a washing machine?
> 
> (creeps away ducking for whatever is going to get thrown at me)


If I had a washing machine Gaz, it'd be aimed at your head right this minute you sexist beast :lol: btw not having much luck with women are you huni, bet they run rings around you :wink: :-*

Skeee where are those baseball bats?, oh the ones with the nails imbedded please out of choice :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ahahhaaaa ok ok 8) <----------chill woman was only a joke :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> ahahhaaaa ok ok 8) <----------chill woman was only a joke :-* :-* :-*


I know 

You lied hahaha :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Kprincess said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > tbh, i would think about giving up driving cars with your luck so far lol........ever thought about being a proper woman and buying a washing machine?
> ...


 Please don't take one of those with you to the insurance chopshop place!
Holloway's too far for me to visit on a regular basis! :-*

_
At least tho, you'd get a proper job done!!!  
_


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


Bad news


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Didn't get my car back today 

The AARC and the assessor tried to lie to me infront of my 2 friends I took with me, one who knows about paint and repairs and another just for support.
1) We pointed out the paint issue and finally the agreed there are two shades, my friend stated thats because the paint blend was stopped half way up the roof panel where it should have been painted complete so not to show different shades in the paint and he also stated to the repairer and assessor that polishing the lacquer isn't going to change the way the paint looks so they have agreed to re paint that.

2) The driver side kick panel is now a new part and sealed properly where I stated that Audi dealer them selves said this is a non reusable part.

3) All pastic panels have now been fitted correctly.

4) Boot latch cover refitted.

5) Wheel bearing replaced. Hub not replaced so will raise that issue. AARC Manager came out with a bearing in his hand and said this is the bearing that they replaced.
My friend said that could be off any vehicle so a clue where you got that bearing from tbh.

HALDEX issue NOT resolved as they sent the car away to Audi and the Technicians report

HALDEX unit defective (ESP FAULT) This should have an oil change every 40K miles £1126.93 INC VAT
Dash binicle defective £920.25 INC VAT

NOTES:
Hazard light switch defective £178.60 INC VAT

Vehicle not road tested as considered to be dangerous.

Assessor has said they will not pay for the HALDEX as this is a wear and tear issue so I said this wasn't an issue when I left my car at AARC for repair and when I got it back the light was on so this should have been picked up on road test. his comments. NON :x


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh sozz Hun ( big hugs)


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> Oh sozz Hun ( big hugs)


Thanks, Looks like another fight on my hands [smiley=bigcry.gif] anyone care to join in as I'm not paying for no HALDEX unit from my pocket :twisted:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Almost a result, but not quite.

Hazard switch is fifty quid odd not £178 but forget that as not important.

If the bearing hub was left off, then will the bearing not attract dirt etc so that (to me anyway -hopefully someone who has changed a bearing can confirm this?)  is extremely important and indicates very poor quality control/management/workmanship.

What that indicates to me is that if that is their level of QC (Quality Control) then who knows how the Haldex *may * have been damaged.

I'm really sorry I don't know enough about Haldex to make a useful comment that could help you and not make you look daft in an argument with the insurers and AARC.

*Hopefully there is someone on the Forum, who does know enough about Haldex to suggest a reply about how to proceed with this issue.*


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Almost a result, but not quite.
> 
> Hazard switch is fifty quid odd not £178 but forget that as not important.
> 
> ...


Thank you skeee, through out this ordeal, you have been a great help as with others double  

I don't care about the harzard switch as it just clicks at times but the music kills that noise :wink:

Regarding the HALDEX issue, this is where I am really stuck as they said this will not be paid for by the insurance.
I'm determined to get this repaired by them as I STATED that the problem wasn't there until I got my car back and they should have picked this ESP light up after repairs and QC and my friend helped me with that one too.
He asked if the assessor ever repaired cars Answering yes but not anymore, so I said how can QC not see what problems were listed before I made this complaint and having to wait 4months to have most of it resolved, his comment NON. 
They've both been caught with thier pants down :lol: :lol:

Not forgetting to mention that the repairer out of courtesy painted part of the door where there were chips and couldn't state that enough, trying to deter me away from the HALDEX issue but I am a perfectionist :lol: and don't forget things like that :wink: ...
The assessor wanted to sign it off as complete but I have a surprise for them on monday :twisted:

Thanks


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Stunned to hear this is still going in with little resolution, but then again ins co do like to drag things out!

Shocking response/treatment by the assessor etc, was the car analysed for all faults upon initial collection? If so it should have been noted that the esp/haldex was ok ie not faulty at the time, thats usually done to cover you & the repairer for issues like this!

Stick to your guns K & good luck


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

oz_p said:


> Stunned to hear this is still going in with little resolution, but then again ins co do like to drag things out!
> 
> Shocking response/treatment by the assessor etc, was the car analysed for all faults upon initial collection? If so it should have been noted that the esp/haldex was ok ie not faulty at the time, thats usually done to cover you & the repairer for issues like this!
> 
> Stick to your guns K & good luck


Hi, oz_p I can guarantee that there were no faults with the HALDEX as I have a VAGCOM result before giving the cowboys my TT but they are too blind to want too see what I have given them as proof.

I never give up when I know I'm right  just the hastle I have to go through dealing with it. :x

Thanks


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

oz_p said:


> Stunned to hear this is still going in with little resolution, but then again ins co do like to drag things out! Shocking response/treatment by the assessor etc, was the car analysed for all faults upon initial collection? If so it should have been noted that the esp/haldex was ok ie not faulty at the time, thats usually done to cover you & the repairer for issues like this!
> *Stick to your guns K & good luck *


Indeed stick to your guns/baseball bat with nails in it! 

Just remember they will try to fob you off again in the hope you'll give up! As before.

And make your own luck!


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Kprincess said:


> oz_p said:
> 
> 
> > Stunned to hear this is still going in with little resolution, but then again ins co do like to drag things out!
> ...


Thats a good thing but they'll prob dispute it somehow, you should ask them if they have a report from when the car was initially picked up as that will indicate if there was a fault or it has happened due to their negligence or bad workmanship etc


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> oz_p said:
> 
> 
> > Stunned to hear this is still going in with little resolution, but then again ins co do like to drag things out! Shocking response/treatment by the assessor etc, was the car analysed for all faults upon initial collection? If so it should have been noted that the esp/haldex was ok ie not faulty at the time, thats usually done to cover you & the repairer for issues like this!
> ...


Only 6 inch nails skeee :wink: 
I've got this far with partial result so lets hope I get a full one soon


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

oz_p said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > oz_p said:
> ...


Thank you for the extra info on the car getting picked up oz_p, on collection the driver gave me a pink sheet with what he found before taking my car away for repair.
It does not say there were any issues with the electrical side, just a few scratches on the driver door ie chips on the edge and a 1/4 tank of fuel where it was empty when I first got it back with 5miles life on the display and pooring down with rain so if I broke down then I would have been even more :x


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Kprincess said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > Almost a result, but not quite.
> ...


opk you have won the battle but not the war................get any and all facts in writing or on e-mail (admisable in court) get haldex scan report verified by an indie (gives support to your claim) if they have no evidence of their own. next on list.......trading standards and insurance ombudsman for their lack of repairs and QC. basically you will become such a pain in the arse they will sort just to get shot of you in the end.


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Been reading this thread and I have to admire your patients and resolve in having to deal with this when really all you should have to do is make one phone call to your insurance company and they do the rest. Surely that's what you pay your premium for.

Hats of to You KPrincess,chin up and I'm sure your luck will change.

Sal


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Skeee said:
> ...


I think I've already been a pain in their rears but NOT enough by the looks of things :wink:

Funny thing was that they tried to scare me off by saying they can find out when the ESP light came on and I said feel free to do so as I too have a scan picture of the HALDEX with no fault codes showing which I emailed but they were still adament that the dealers word is all!.
I say NOT.


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

I'd say then that as the pink sheet states no electrical fault & they must have turned it on & driven it then the 'pink sheet' should prove as evidence in your favour on the haldex/esp front


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Saleena41 said:


> Been reading this thread and I have to admire your patients and resolve in having to deal with this when really all you should have to do is make one phone call to your insurance company and they do the rest. Surely that's what you pay your premium for.
> 
> Hats of to You KPrincess,chin up and I'm sure your luck will change.
> 
> Sal


Hi Sal, wish it were as easy as 1 phone call :-| 
I never give up on what I feel is right but some may have different views, mentioning no names GAZZER :-* :wink:

Women can't all be bad  for example my mummy  oh that must have rubbed off on me teeheehee :wink: 
no swearing behind my back please x


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

oz_p said:


> I'd say then that as the pink sheet states no electrical fault & they must have turned it on & driven it then the 'pink sheet' should prove as evidence in your favour on the haldex/esp front


I do hope so oz_p as I have a real BIG fight on my hands with this one and contacting the Ombudsman Mackayla on monday to see what we can do  
ps they are saying its down to maintenance :?: and 20k oil change on the HALDEX but I have a copy of the report where AUdi them selves state 40k :?

Thank you


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Kprincess said:


> .................................*.Funny thing was that they tried to scare me off by saying they can find out when the ESP light came on *and I said feel free to do so as I too have a scan picture of the HALDEX with no fault codes showing which I emailed but they were still adamant that the dealers word is all!.
> I say NOT.




I read somewhere the latest Dealer Vag software does indeed have a time-stamp function so this should be possible.

Call their bluff and ask for the print out with time stamp!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > .................................*.Funny thing was that they tried to scare me off by saying they can find out when the ESP light came on *and I said feel free to do so as I too have a scan picture of the HALDEX with no fault codes showing which I emailed but they were still adamant that the dealers word is all!.
> ...


Read my last post skeee, they are still saying otherwise :x 
I believe what Audi said regarding 40 HLDEX oil change but the assessor and AARC said 20k  BULL**** artists from what I've learnt :lol:

Your right I will give that a try :-*


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

20k oil change and 40k oil and Haldex filter change.

http://www.wak-tt.com/service/serviceschedule.htm


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Kprincess said:


> Saleena41 said:
> 
> 
> > Been reading this thread and I have to admire your patients and resolve in having to deal with this when really all you should have to do is make one phone call to your insurance company and they do the rest. Surely that's what you pay your premium for.
> ...


bog off.............i'm backing ya oh stroppy arsed female type person lol


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> 20k oil change and 40k oil and Haldex filter change.
> 
> http://www.wak-tt.com/service/serviceschedule.htm


The the AUDI DEALER cash sale invoice it state in bold capitals

HALDEX CONTROL UNIT DEFECTIVE (ESP FAULT) 
THIS SHOULD HAVE AN OIL CHANGE EVERY 40K MILES £1126.93 INC

I'm confused :?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Saleena41 said:
> ...


I'm P' ing my self laughing gazzy babes :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I know, I was winding you up :wink:

pps I haven't laughed this much in months so thanks


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

want a pic of me in me skiddies then.........will not only make ya giggle but probably put ya off sex for life lol


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> want a pic of me in me skiddies then.........will not only make ya giggle but probably put ya off sex for life lol


   No thank you Gaz, you may keep those to yourself and all the other weird people into skiddies pics :lol:

No seriously gazzer, I really appreciate your and everyone elses help and advise on the thread issue as these repairers and insurance assessors need to know that not all of us will back down from what we belive to be right in out eyes.
FFS this should be on watch dog or cowboy insurance repairers from hell :lol:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

The bastards have made it worse [smiley=bigcry.gif] :x


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Damage to roof strip RHS.
Dirt in paint on roof panel where freshly painted.
Whats ORANGE PEEL? 
RHS roof trim broken again.
door seal rubber was not replaced but a used one was thrown in the boot.
chips on quarter panel not there prior to final repair.
chips painted over edge of quarter panel near door.
Even after taking witnesses with me, the DOG manager say's he didnt say that he would paint the complete roof panel :x pure lies to my face.
I told him to give me my key and he tried to justify the repair and I just said do not talk to me anymore as I have nothing further to say and them left with the signiture on the collection sheets which I wrote "The repairs have not been completed" as the manager W****** was asking if this was necessary but I made no comment.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Do you not think it is time to stop playing at this and took it legal? Plenty of no win no fee companies out there tbh that with this history would happily take this on.


----------



## James J (Apr 15, 2013)

Senseless. Jealousy I guess! Bad luck mate.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> Do you not think it is time to stop playing at this and took it legal? Plenty of no win no fee companies out there tbh that with this history would happily take this on.


Yes now is the time, going to sort a soliciter tomorrow and have also got in touch with FSA Ombudsman.
Can't believe the person was lying to my face, saying he didn't say he was going to paint the roof pilar or whatever it's called and messed up the rest B******* :x


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

i am gutted for you Princess!

over the last few years our cars have been targeted stopped lately though....Touch wood!

However we have had CCTV installed about 8 cameras around the outside of the house, electric gates and when i go out i purposefully park away so i have to walk places now!

theres no efing explanation or reason for people to be Cnuts with other peoples property other than jealously and unfortunatly many do it "just becuase they can" (police quote not mine)

i really feel for you my cars been broken into twice outside my house, crashed into once, brothers mini has had loads pinched off it and crashed into purposefully and my dads car been broken in to!!

people peeve me off, not many decent people out there anymore!
im on pins whenever i leave my car these days regardless and i check my car before i leave and when i return i also take number plates sometimes if i fear the car will be hit!

uni is the worst place for that, stupid kids in their 1litres :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

really hope you get this sorted babe ... defo look at the compensation claime AND watchdog or X RAY becuase this has been going on long enough now and you have a case!!!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Kal,

E-mail those pics to the insurance and tell them politely that under no circumstance and whatever they say that you will not let (_that repairer_) touch your car again.
Tell them you are going to another bodyshop, and will forward on an invoice to them.

Get it to another body shop as soon as you can and send a new quote, get three quotes- and bear in mind they will only pay the cheapest quote. Send all three quotes to the insurer and inform them that if they do not settle the cost that you will take the matter to the County court and pursue a 'Small Claim' that will also include further costs for the inconvenience including extra stress and extra mileage in having to organise the repairs yourself that the insurance company should have done.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

James J said:


> Senseless. Jealousy I guess! Bad luck mate.


I have no idea but I told the customer relations from swift what I thought of their service and the repairers due care and attention to detail.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

maryanne1986 said:


> i am gutted for you Princess!
> 
> over the last few years our cars have been targeted stopped lately though....Touch wood!
> 
> ...


That's terrible for what's happening to your/family cars [smiley=bigcry.gif] I could so wring a throat but not strong enough.

Can't even park and go shopping some T***T hits and runs :x

Hopefully these evil trash will stop the jealously and hatred againt you...

I have just emailed Watchdog :wink: thanks hun


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Kprincess said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> > i am gutted for you Princess!
> ...


good luck lovely xxxx


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

maryanne1986

Going to fight these clowns to the end :evil:

Thank you x


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Kprincess said:


> maryanne1986
> 
> Going to fight these clowns to the end :evil:
> 
> Thank you x


i dont blame you

the worst thing is is that the police cant do anything thats the frustrating part i was climbing the walls when all these happened to me ... wanted to rip everyones heads off cos i didnt trust anyone!! Need help? Hollar at me cos i wrote into XRAY (might be wales only) before! i wrote the email/ letter when i was angry! far better then as all your feelings come out


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Ahh thank you for that sweetie 

Yes anger is when we type best :wink:

Oh don't let gazzer hear us as he hates women :lol: :-*


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Kprincess said:


> Ahh thank you for that sweetie
> 
> Yes anger is when we type best :wink:
> 
> Oh don't let gazzer hear us as he hates women :lol: :-*


its ok we will take him on hahaha  jokes gazzer , but seriously we could :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Kprincess said:


> Ahh thank you for that sweetie
> 
> Yes anger is when we type best :wink:
> 
> Oh don't let gazzer hear us as he hates women :lol: :-*


OI!!! No I don't lol........someone has to wash my clothes and cook for me  joking aside ladies, I do find the problems you have both had extremely bad. ( group hug) xx


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

maryanne1986 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh thank you for that sweetie
> ...


 :wink: only joking gazzer


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Read last page.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh thank you for that sweetie
> ...


We mean well Gaz awww 

Wonder if you really married for those reasons :lol: :wink:

Ain't happening lol :-*


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Kprincess said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Kprincess said:
> ...


feel the love!!!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> Read last page.


Back at cha


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

That's why TT forum is great [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

27 years married with three daughters and six grand kids...........no wonder I'm slightly mad ehh lol


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Kprincess said:


> That's why TT forum is great [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


better than the Renault megane forum by far lol :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]   :mrgreen: [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> 27 years married with three daughters and six grand kids...........no wonder I'm slightly mad ehh lol


Glad you've stuck it out as in this day and age, people are divorcing like there's no tomorrow 

Won't say no
More 
But well done to you both 

And no I still don't wanna see your skiddies :lol: :-*


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nor do I half the time


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

maryanne1986 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > That's why TT forum is great [smiley=iloveyou.gif]
> ...


Renaults ewww :lol: :-*


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Kprincess said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Kprincess said:
> ...


i know lol i was chained to one for 4 years haha then i saw the light and bought my TT  :mrgreen:

nothing but problems that megane was !!! back and forth to the trade centre wales (now classed as a bad place to buy cars) about 6 times in 4 months !!

audi is my lil pride and joy now


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Posted: 01/04/13
Kprincess wrote:
maryanne1986 wrote:
Kprincess wrote:
That's why TT forum is great

better than the Renault megane forum by far lol

Renaults ewww

i know lol i was chained to one for 4 years haha then i saw the light and bought my TT

nothing but problems that megane was !!! back and forth to the trade centre wales (now classed as a bad place to buy cars) about 6 times in 4 months !!

audi is my lil pride and joy now

See what I mean about some traders :x 
Why someone doesn't close them down I don't know.
We see it on watchdog. panorama etc and wonder how these people have the audacity to do these kinds of cruel things to others.

As you said and I believe, not many decent people out there anymore 

I love my TT and to have this done to her is unbelievably  to the system but I guess Jealousy plays a part there too.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Ladies and Gents,

We have a result, well almost 

Annette from swift cover customer relations has just been on the phone with me for 35 minutes and this time not in deisagreement but stuttering and muttering about the Cash they are going to offer me for the repairs to my baby and asking for me to send her a figure that I would be happy with for compensation as a result of this issue to be resolved as final settlement. 

She know's the Ombudsman is involved and I think they are running around like headless chickens now as they know I am serious and will take this all the way to the cleaners [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Now what do I do :lol:


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

Kprincess said:


> Now what do I do :lol:


Buy another Renault?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Shootist said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Now what do I do :lol:
> ...


I think you have me mistaken for someone else :wink: read the above posts


----------



## tangapants (Oct 10, 2012)

Probably ask for just under the amount the cars worth? around a few hundred short of the cars value, thats what i would say!


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Kprincess said:


> Shootist said:
> 
> 
> > Kprincess said:
> ...


haha nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Renaults are evil wouldn't recommend KP to buy anything but an audi  :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Kprincess said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> 
> We have a result, well almost
> 
> ...


First off well done for not giving in!

I would say you take the car, assuming you have it, to a reccomended and reliable body shop for a quote on what it would cost to correct the bad repair work thats been done to it and present them with the quote plus of course see if you can get some extra compensation (would advise you speak to a solicitor first) for your time, costs you've incurred and for emotional stress etc for having to deal with it all. I wouldnt get too greedy however, just come up with a fair figure etc for the above


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Buy another Renault? [/quote]

I think you have me mistaken for someone else :wink: read the above posts [/quote]

haha nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Renaults are evil wouldn't recommend KP to buy anything but an audi  :evil: :evil: :evil:[/quote]

Renaults are ugly and unreliable :lol:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

oz_p said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies and Gents,
> ...


Thank you oz_p 

With the help of you guy's on the forum I had the strength and support although it was very stressful I think a couple of thou or maybe 5 and getting greedy here should cover the inconvenience and distress caused 

Going to JCC Just car clinic part with the help of Paulc1 who has been a great help in this and to all the other members including yourself for the help and advice given and will get this report sent once I receive it.

I will need to seek legal advice on the conpensation side as the Customer relation Annette was giving an example of recovering my excess which is when I told her that I have already received this and £500 would not cover the stress that I have been put through over the past 5 months.
She kept on saying there were a few clients who were demanding £50k - £20k etc but I need to be realistic but she isn't expecting an answer as she knows that I would need to think about this carefully but will need evidence to support what I demand, I told her "how can anyone put a price on the stress that this has caused and she replied no one can put a price on this but they she is taking this into consideration.
I also mentioned that if I wished to take my TT to the Dealers that they would "HAVE" to pay as I have a right and they have no say in the matter which did worry her as the tone in her voice was totally different today :wink:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Kal,
that's a brilliant result. Am so glad you didn't give in. Unfortunately as you have now found out you really have to stick to your guns with big companies as a lot of them really don't give a rats behind about looking after their customers.
Before you get too far down the bottle of fizz/red wine  you need to write down a list of all the work that is outstanding. Get a written quote for this. Then make a separate list of all the incidental costs you have incurred.
For example,the repair should have been done correct first time. So for any subsequent visit work out the approx petrol etc and any other charges, taxi/bus etc and total that.
Then write down any days off work you have had to take or any other charges that you can:-
a) quantify and 
b) produce some evidence, credit card receipt/bus tickets/letter from boss etc
Then total this lot and scan/photocopy all the tickets/receipts

Then the hard part is the compensation. Probably need some advice for this._ I got £150 (extra) from Norwich Union or Aviva or Commercial Accident General Accident whatever they call themselves now. This was only for delaying the claim as it took about six months to get the money for a non fault claim because I claimed directly of the other parties insurance myself and only reported it to mine after it was settled._
However as you are of the weaker sex ( :roll: ) which we all know does like to get stressed and emotional over these things (_e.g. 28 tedious pages hassling everyone on the Forum_) then I would expect some significant figure to compensate for this.

If it were me I would do the list above and get advice from a solicitor regards the stress compensation amount and put it all into an email, with copies of the receipts etc and the last paragraph saying something like:-
_ "I have been advised that £xxxx.xx is a fair amount of compensation regarding this incident, including the above plus compensation for the stress and inconvenience."_

Edit in red above!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

_
I've just had tea and a glass of red so can stay behind here safely all night! :lol: _


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Hi Kal,
> that's a brilliant result. Am so glad you didn't give in. Unfortunately as you have now found out you really have to stick to your guns with big companies as a lot of them really don't give a rats behind about looking after their customers.
> Before you get too far down the bottle of fizz/red wine  you need to write down a list of all the work that is outstanding. Get a written quote for this. Then make a separate list of all the incidental costs you have incurred.
> For example,the repair should have been done correct first time. So for any subsequent visit work out the approx petrol etc and any other charges, taxi/bus etc and total that.
> ...


With your help through out this ordeal Mr smarty arse, it was possible :-* 
As i have said many times, I don't like giving up when someone does me wrong although it was a fight!.

Yes I will need to gather everything as proof and type it into an email for them to consider.

Excuse me Mr smarty arse, are we being humorous or asking for a BB Bat headed with 6 inch  
Where can you hide skeee, I see you behind the couch so not that difficult to find mwahahahahaaaa :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> _
> I've just had tea and a glass of red so can stay behind here safely all night! :lol: _


I see you :twisted: :twisted: :-*


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Now you don't!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Now you don't!


Didn't edit that well but good try :lol: :wink:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

That's had to be the most hilarious one to date Mr :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Now get on with the list! :roll:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Now get on with the list! :roll:


Yes sir [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Don't call me sir! That was never my position. The pics a big clue.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Don't call me sir! That was never my position. The pics a big clue.


Bossy "old" top cat :roll: :wink:


----------



## arichmond64 (Dec 1, 2011)

You need to start recording stuff, with an iphone or what ever you have.
Perfect for the guy who BSed you even though your friends were there.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

arichmond64 said:


> * You need to start recording stuff,* with an iphone or what ever you have.
> Perfect for the guy who BSed you even though your friends were there.


 +1 _Get on with it!_
Instead of taking pics of your baby and stalking bling on ebay with your Iphone why not use it to save you some money!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

arichmond64 said:


> You need to start recording stuff, with an iphone or what ever you have.
> Perfect for the guy who BSed you even though your friends were there.


Only thing is that they need to be aware of me recording and this was an issue with another assessor even when I wasn't recording.

All should be getting sorted soon but when that twirp of an assessor comes for his final check, I'm going to tell him that I will record every word he says so no lies then.

Thanks


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> arichmond64 said:
> 
> 
> > * You need to start recording stuff,* with an iphone or what ever you have.
> ...


I know I should have but who would think on the 4th and final repair that the clowns would make it worse in purpose!. 
That manager prat said that the ombudsman isn't going to hassle them so I told him that aarc are a bunch if cowboys and will get what they deserve, now where's that BB BAT :evil:

Hopefully once I get this report, I'll be telling that Annette that I want my haldex issue sorted out and don't wish to seek compensation if this is added to the repair. 
Or we go through the ombudsman regardless of what the stealers have said.


----------



## arichmond64 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeh its easy to say now.

Is it illegal to record someone without them knowing?

It's almost the first thing I think of if I am approaching a situation where it might be needed, nothing worse than being bummed and not being able to do anything because there's no proof.


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

arichmond64 said:


> Yeh its easy to say now.
> 
> Is it illegal to record someone without them knowing?
> 
> It's almost the first thing I think of if I am approaching a situation where it might be needed, nothing worse than being bummed and not being able to do anything because there's no proof.


Not illegal but not straight forward either it largely depends on the manner taken by the person recording the call.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

keithtd said:


> arichmond64 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh its easy to say now.
> ...


Damn, now you tell me Keith :? wait till you scape "um" along the floor and thats out of choice and not because someone else is around :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Am no lawyer but..............

http://www.newbusiness.co.uk/articles/l ... versations
Between two private individuals* it is not prohibited to record conversations. The problem arises however, if that conversation is then provided to a third party for whatever reason, without the consent of both parties.* Consent can be obtained retrospectively or by arguing it to be within the publics interest. As an example, reporters frequently record conversations covertly, but their defence is that the content is in the public's interest and should be disclosed; in that knowledge of the recording would alter the content of the conversation significantly.

A thin line is tread here and many court battles have ensued to determine what is, and what is not, considered in the public's interest. Injunctions are the most effective option available to the recorded individual who believes recordings have been made without consent, along with any claims for damages flowing from it.

But if they deny consent rather than dispute the fact, especially if you have a witness then... :roll:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Am no lawyer but..............
> 
> http://www.newbusiness.co.uk/articles/l ... versations
> Between two private individuals* it is not prohibited to record conversations. The problem arises however, if that conversation is then provided to a third party for whatever reason, without the consent of both parties.* Consent can be obtained retrospectively or by arguing it to be within the publics interest. As an example, reporters frequently record conversations covertly, but their defence is that the content is in the public's interest and should be disclosed; in that knowledge of the recording would alter the content of the conversation significantly.
> ...


No but your a diamond


----------

